# Target 2016



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I mad videos


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

A few more things~they have the doorbell eyeball prop offered for less than anyone else I've seen. The wolf tombstone is back as well.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

BLAH!
I wasn't supposed to buy much this year and then Target had go and be all good! Crap!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow for me they stepped up their game, maybe got a new purchaser for the halloween department. I absolutely love the snake hourglass. Hope the hourglass is plastic. Would probably store easier without getting broken. Gonna be a must have. Also really like the "apartment" door bell, nice twist and unique. Now someone must have seen my post last year to Crazy Bonez about wanting a snake skeleton! Not sure if this is Crazy Bonez or not but will be interested to find out. That's another Must Have. The Gold and Black eyeball doorbell is very elegant. I have the red one from Big Lots, which is more aged, and will just paint mine as I wasn't keen on the red _but_ if I didn't already have one I'd be picking up Targets, more my design style. The wolf statue is nice but no room. Dang! Didn't think I'd be buying much from Target this year.

Thanks for the preview!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow I'm looking at their site now and it's like a whole new company! And that's a good thing!! Honestly this stuff is steps way above what I've ever seen in their store. Sure to attract people back to them for halloween. Now the question will be what can I do without .


I see they have Larry zombie for $25. Great price although he is a prop that has been out there for many years. Overall I think their prices are pretty good.

Oooh and the snake skeleton is flexible and posable! Perfect!! 44 inches long too! Someone definitely heard me last year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow I'm looking at their site now and it's like a whole new company!


RIGHT!!! I gasped when I logged in and saw the new stuff. Super excited about the skeletons, _especially_ the snake. The Chihuahua is cute too. You must have someone's ear

Thank you, pondobaba, for all of the additional pics!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

There are a small and large cloche with a bat on top that look nice. And, they are made of plastic.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know if I've ever used this word to describe a Halloween decoration before, but that little lizard skelly is ADORABLE! Ha ha ha!

The set called Cabinet of Curiosities Paper Tags is FANTASTIC, IMHO. http://www.target.com/p/-/A-51190765
The one called Undertaker's Remedy is particularly beautiful. At $9.99, I think they are a good deal for someone like me who doesn't have a great printer but does like to create potion bottles. I'm sure I will get at least one set of these. 

Their pillows this year are also particularly nice. 

Oh, the Halloween Spooky Clock might be a must-buy for me - http://www.target.com/p/-/A-50918534
Can't wait to hear what it says!

There's a neat looking haunted TV, an animated raven to go with the animated cat from last year, some witch hand yard stakes that look pretty good - maybe can be repurposed as hands for a witch prop, especially if you paint the nails or add fake nails from the dollar store. 

Oh! This WOLF TOMBSTONE is going to be super popular!!!! http://www.target.com/p/halloween-premium-wolf-tombstone/-/A-50904960

And look at this claw candlestick holder - http://www.target.com/p/halloween-zoomorphic-candle-holder/-/A-50883299

Ahh! Look at this great cloche! Even though this one is listed as small, the price is great! http://www.target.com/p/halloween-cloche-decor-small/-/A-50804186
And there's a bigger one for not much more! http://www.target.com/p/halloween-cloche-decor-large/-/A-50713985

I like this owl - http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-owl-black/-/A-51199611

For those that like DoTD, their skeleton figures would look awesome in a display together. For those that like the gold accents on decorations this year, Target has a beautiful black tablecloth with gold skulls & other details. 

Overall, I am impressed with the stock. I do wish they had an animated candy dish or two to choose from, but I think they did a good job this year. Can't wait to see some of these things in person!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for the links, JMFPA! I'm giddy over the selections this year! Finally, Target is delivering. Already placed my order for several things

I've been looking for a skull cookie jar~they have TWO! The 'witchy' glasses are reasonably priced for all those into witch decor.























Who can't use another metal candlestick for $10? The Henry talking tombstone($25) looks good, as long as it's not the same 'canned' moaning voice other props have.
















Agree, PIB! I ordered 3 large ones ([email protected]). Hopefully, they're not crap. We've used only glass cloches in the past-a pain to pack up, so these might do the trick!








So...ended up with the Chihuahua, lizard, lg bat, and snake skellies. I'm a fiend for bones, real of fake. Also snagged the wooden finger sign & cloches. Now going back to order one of the skull cookie jars...trying to decide black or clear My Red Card is ON FIRE


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

That skull/raven cookoo clock, OMG


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw those witchy glasses & totally laughed at the one that said "Witch Please"! I would definitely drink out of that one all the time! LOL! 

I just had so much fun going through all these pages of stuff! It's kind of like how I felt as a kid when I'd go through the toy catalogs & circle the stuff I wanted! 

That makes me sound old, I guess! I'm not that old though, but the internet sure has changed things!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought those tags looked great too. Could definitely see them hanging off some of my witch's bottles. But...there's so much else to buy...what do you put in your cart or wish list and not?! Yikes.

BTW did anyone see the Hagatha Towering Witch? She's 250.00 and it says she's 7 feet tall. I love the looks of her. Thankfully don't do a big witch scene. Even like the looks of their $200 Haunted Tree Deadwood, 6 ft. Some of the props are repeats that I've seen around but that's okay because it gives people a lot of choice. Doubtful all this stuff is going to be in the stores though so I'm guessing lots of it will need to be ordered online. 

In general I'd say Target is the Most Improved Store for 2016. They cover elegant (without the glitter), scary, fun and whimsical (for the younger kids) and seem to be well priced for everyone. If every store stepped up like them we'd all be in trouble.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I was just checking out their site last night and I was really impressed with their offerings. I was looking for the Gemmy antique style haunted radio that they had last year and decided that there's a few more things that I'm going to need lol


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

This is the radio I thought was cool https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuUlEAUC9xs


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

lilibat, how on earth did that clock get overlooked~it IS omg! Thank you! And probably my CC thanks you too. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW did anyone see the Hagatha Towering Witch? She's 250.00 and it says she's 7 feet tall. I love the looks of her.
> 
> If every store stepped up like them we'd all be in trouble.


Yes, I definitely saw their Hagatha & liked her a lot too! And I agree that they are definitely Improved, and I especially appreciate that some of their tabletop props aren't priced out of my budget. Hopefully they will see good sales from this & continue to pick up their game accordingly. Kudos to them for what they've done this year - I'm excited to see multiple things & I will likely buy multiple things too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

punkineater said:


> lilibat, how on earth did that clock get overlooked~it IS omg! Thank you! And probably my CC thanks you too. Resistance is futile.


Noticed that clock too. Elegant like the eyeball doorbell. And don't know what it will look like in person but from the photo it doesn't look cheap. The clock looks like a real clock.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, the Halloween Spooky Clock might be a must-buy for me - http://www.target.com/p/-/A-50918534
> Can't wait to hear what it says!


Yes, I'm taken with the clock too. I hope it says things! It's neat that the skull door opens to reveal a raven, so maybe it will "caw caw" or something when the hour hits!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Omg I can hardly believe it. I had pretty much written target off, their Halloween merch had really gone down hill over the years. But wow wow wow. Happy dance!!!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear Target, take all of my money now. Ugh


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

punkineater said:


> lilibat, how on earth did that clock get overlooked~it IS omg! Thank you! And probably my CC thanks you too. Resistance is futile.
> 
> View attachment 282659


I'm already planning to repaint it. It looks too new and copper isn't really going to work in most places it might end up.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Noticed that clock too. Elegant like the eyeball doorbell. And don't know what it will look like in person but from the photo it doesn't look cheap. The clock looks like a real clock.


Will let you know, I ordered it*insert crazed googly eyes here* This will be my consolation prize in lieu of the GR typewriter, which was a helluvalot more expensive, for our Poe scene. And, it fits the time period, where the typewriter does not. 

Fingers crossed for some caw-ing, Jenn!

THL, yes to the Happy Dancing

vwgirl~haha! They just did. Can't wait for the boxes to start rolling in.....*sigh* Christmas in July, suhweet.

Fab idea, lilibat! Sometimes I forget there's always THAT option~thanks for the reminder!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, they either have a new buyer or are finally taking notice of all of the comments made over the years about how great they _used_ to be and attempting to right the sinking ship.

Adios, paycheck


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, they either have a new buyer or are finally taking notice of all of the comments made over the years about how great they _used_ to be and attempting to right the sinking ship.
> 
> Adios, paycheck


ROFL....thanks be to whatever or whomever righted the sinking ship! 

Can you hear the chorus of paychecks singing adios muchachos now....eating is underrated.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OOO love this thread!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The dimensions listed for the cuckoo clock and the TV seem a bit off. It will be interesting to see them in person if they are in stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> The dimensions listed for the cuckoo clock and the TV seem a bit off. It will be interesting to see them in person if they are in stores.


yeah their descriptions, especially pertaining to dimensions, have not always been great. And it's something everyone will want to know. Last year I called their Customer Service on the alligator skull and they agreed. They did call me back after they researched it more. So if something doesn't make sense, call them. And post here.

for people reading this and wondering, the TV lists Dimensions as 14.57 H x 7.09 W and further down the list is Product Depth of 16.24. Now I'm willing to guess looking at the TV that the Height and Length of the TV are 14.57 and 16.24, respectively, and the depth of the TV is more like 7.09 inches. 14x16 is a decent size for a portable TV. I'm not sure I would have put legs on it, that makes it seem more like a console tv with a big picture screen. The old fashioned kind. Some how flat screens just are all that creepy!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I jumped in with both feet. Ordered the clock, spellbook, spider tombstone, labels, snake and chihuahua skellies, apartment doorbell, and wooden pointing hand sign. Will post pictures when they come in.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm lost; they have me. Yep, Jenn & Matt-- just like the toys in the Christmas catalogs! All those irresistible things I was afraid Grandin Road was going to have -- Target has them instead, and I like the prices much better. I wasn't overwhelmed with GR products' quality last year, so it's not a question of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL @ oojen's "I'm lost; they have me." 

They have had me most of this afternoon.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

^^laughing^^ oh, you ghouls

Does anybody know, based on previous years, will this be Target's entire Halloween lineup, or will they add items later?


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

punkineater said:


> ^^laughing^^ oh, you ghouls
> 
> Does anybody know, based on previous years, will this be Target's entire Halloween lineup, or will they add items later?


I'm sure there are still more items to add. I didn't see any Puffies or blow molds


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

punkineater said:


> Does anybody know, based on previous years, will this be Target's entire Halloween lineup, or will they add items later?


Haha-- Not enough for you Punkineater?
(Sorry, I don't know the answer. Anyone? -- edit in: Good point, RichardG.)

I know I'm missing some stuff (besides costumes and related) by just going through Indoor and Outdoor decor. I couldn't find the reaper bust. I even searched key words "reaper", "bust", "lighted" -- finally found it searching "Halloween Lighted Reaper Bust". But what else is lurking there that I don't know to search for? Was he neither indoor nor outdoor?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I pulled out my $5 gift cards that we've been getting recently from Target's advertised deals and had 3 of them, and checked Retailmenot.com for any deals, found one for $5 off $50 on select items and Free Shipping (you link through the Get Deal tab and it takes you to Target's site (secure, checked) and so was able to avoid charging $20 on my credit card today, yeah! Would have had free shipping being over $25 anyway but this way saved an extra $5 and the Halloween pre-order counted as a free ship item right now which was one of the pre-conditions for the $5. I've used Retailmenot often in the past. So I ordered 5 of the snakes I wished for so badly last year and added those Curiosity Cabinet paper tags (apparently needed to go over the $50 for the $5 to kick in). Expected to arrive between Fri. 8/19 and Tues 8/23 to give you an idea of actual delivery dates.

I am so excited by the snakes and think it was a great price for them.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

punkineater said:


> Apologies if this is a duplicate thread-didn't see one started. Mods, please move if need be.
> 
> So! Target website has LOTS of new items listed. Pre-orders available NOW with free shipping over $25. Get another 5% off if you use your Target Red Card Squeeeeeee
> 
> ...




I just got the skelly hand one at Michael's. I might have to save up and order this one too because I really like it.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh y’all, I am gonna get in big trouble again. Dang you, Target!!! 

I love the new skellies and the snake and lizard are must haves for the collection. 

I NEED those raven foot candle sticks and black skull cookie jar. I will probably pick up one or two of those cloches too. 

This gets me so excited!!!

-Kat


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm on my way to their website now!!! Our store doesn't have anything out really until September/late Aug! But they have school supplies out which means Halloween sooooon!!!!!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing punkineater. That haunted tv seems interesting. I ended up ordering a skeleton bat, snake hourglass and 3 tombstones. Can't wait till this stuff is in the local store.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered these yesterday looking forward to getting them


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots of cool stuff at Target this year. I pinned a bunch of stuff!!


----------



## HallowLove (Jun 1, 2016)

Their stuff looks so much better this year! I'm so excited to see it in stores since I can't buy online this pumpkin candy bowl shall be mine!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Lots of interesting stuff this year. I look forward to seeing the Terror TV and new chattering skulls.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, Target has a number of new or old cool items. Smallish stuff. They even have the Gemmy Animated Eyeball Doorbell for $10! It's black and doesn't look like it has the cool paint job of some others, but still. I bought five at Cracker Barrel to give out as presents because they were only $15!

Yeah, tv looks cool, but small, and looks vacu-formed. But the face-out is always a cool effect. Darn! I don't need to spend $50 on a tiny tv.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, Target has a number of new or old cool items. Smallish stuff. They even have the Gemmy Animated Eyeball Doorbell for $10! It's black and doesn't look like it has the cool paint job of some others, but still. I bought five at Cracker Barrel to give out as presents because they were only $15!
> 
> Yeah, tv looks cool, but small, and looks vacu-formed. But the face-out is always a cool effect. Darn! I don't need to spend $50 on a tiny tv.


lilibat reminded us about repainting these props into something more to your liking-you could do that with the eyeball doorbell? As for the ghostly tv, two words...YARD SALE And maybe thrift stores? We found one for $5 and another one free-haul it away. Happy hunting!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Love all the new skellies! Missed the aligator head last year - need...to...visit...target....


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Hallow-art said:


> This is the radio I thought was cool https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuUlEAUC9xs


That radio is really cool. I got it last year right around when Target had a 10% or 15% off sale on all Halloween items.

The animated eyeball doorbell is cool too, but mine didn't get much use last year. Kids didn't ring it much, and when I tried to get a little girl to ring it, she was too scared to push it because I said something cool would happen if she pushed it. It was $10 at both Target and Big Lot's last year. I couldn't find any at Big Lot's that actually worked, but I ordered one from Target's website.

Looks like lots of new good stuff this year. Their selection last year wasn't bad either. Availability was REALLY hit or miss, though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

So... looks like this is pretty true this year!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Btw, if any of you guys use sites like TopCashBack, I just checked and they offer 2% cash back for Target purchases. It's not much, but it's better than nothing as it's basically free money for buying stuff that you were going to buy anyhow. I've been doing a lot of home improvement projects lately and so far I've gotten about $100 back on Lowe's purchases. I'm not shilling for TopCashBack, just wanted to mention it.

Also, what do you think of these lights? Very Beistle...pretty cool.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-fraidy-cat-paper-lantern-string-lights/-/A-51191940


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I NEED the lizard skellie! (i have a pet lizard! LOL)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn you Target..... My credit card is burning, my wallets on fire!!!!!!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Btw, if any of you guys use sites like TopCashBack, I just checked and they offer 2% cash back for Target purchases. It's not much, but it's better than nothing as it's basically free money for buying stuff that you were going to buy anyhow. I've been doing a lot of home improvement projects lately and so far I've gotten about $100 back on Lowe's purchases. I'm not shilling for TopCashBack, just wanted to mention it.
> 
> Also, what do you think of these lights? Very Beistle...pretty cool.
> 
> ...


I use ebates and you are right you get money back, which is great because your going to spend the money anyway. Might as well get something back. i like the lights.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Retailmenot had another offer besides the $5 off $50 I mentioned when I bought my snakes, a $10 rebate but you had to sign up with them. I don't mind using codes for a discount but don't like the thought of being tracked by 3rd party outfits just for some $s back. Rather get it through places I trust like my credit card company or stores I've been shopping at. Figure they already have my purchase history anyway. So I was happy to just settle for the $5 code through Retailmenot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if Target will be stocking more items this year compared to past years. I looked all over in my nearby stores for a few weeks for those great Crazy Bonez alligators in order to end up with the number I wanted, and boy between being out of them, not getting in yet, only 1 or 2 when they did, I was running all over. There's a few items I still have my eye on at Target but would rather see in person. Here's hoping for better inventory in the stores now that they have upped their game on mdse.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OOOOH! I'm all about the towels!!!! I've resisted the urge so far to check the website, but it may be pulling me in!!!



pondobaba said:


> View attachment 282625
> View attachment 282626
> View attachment 282627
> View attachment 282628


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know why I even bother thinking that I would not buy anything new this year! I said I would stay away from the forum and here I am. I said I would not order from Target, ooops! 

Really curious about the tv but not ready to hit add to cart just yet. I have to leave halloween dollars for when the Home Goods thread starts getting crazy and lets not even mention the Yankee Candle thread. Good-bye $$$$$$$


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Gaahhh! I love that pillow!!!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Regarding the set of 3 tin canisters shown in the first picture (back on page 1), Target is selling the set for $44.99. I just bought the exact same set at Tuesday Morning this past Saturday for $19.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tarker Midnight said:


> Regarding the set of 3 tin canisters shown in the first picture (back on page 1), Target is selling the set for $44.99. I just bought the exact same set at Tuesday Morning this past Saturday for $19.99.


Interesting. I do like the set. They weren't in my TM when I was in but they had received only 1 small shipment. Well Tuesday Morning and places like Ross Dress for Less and TJMaxx/HomeGoods say they sell up to 50% or more off. Problem is you never know what they are getting, it's not generally orderable and few on the shelf. But when you can find a deal on them it's pretty good. Thanks for mentioning the canisters.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yes, TM, Home Goods, etc. are really hit and miss. But this year Target is looking really good!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the canister set, but not $45 worth. Good to know TM had them for significantly less. I'll check it out next time I get near one. Thanks, Tarker Midnight!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wonder if Target will be stocking more items this year compared to past years. I looked all over in my nearby stores for a few weeks for those great Crazy Bonez alligators in order to end up with the number I wanted, and boy between being out of them, not getting in yet, only 1 or 2 when they did, I was running all over. There's a few items I still have my eye on at Target but would rather see in person. Here's hoping for better inventory in the stores now that they have upped their game on mdse.


Good question regarding stock, GoS. My experience was the same as yours, driving hither and yon...for nothing. To add insult to injury, the items were not available on line either. When I called customer service(yes to grumble), they said that each store only rec'd 1-2 of each of the props  Talked to our local manager in person _last year_, she explained that Target Corp. wasn't going to 'overstock' Halloween items because they lose when they clearance out after Halloween. Guess by overstock, that meant 3 of each? Fuhgetaboutit if you needed a pair.

Although I too prefer to see the goodies in person..not taking any chances this year~pulled the trigger on several orders. Worse case scenario, return it to the store.


Another reminder for shoppers~Free shipping over $25, and if you use your Target Red Card, you get another 5% off the total. Thanks to all of the people that posted other great savings sites/coupons, etc in this thread-woo hoo!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

:O After the last couple years I started to give up on Target's Halloween selection. Major, major upgrade this year!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

As I was reading your post punkineater I couldn't help but wonder about their taking preorders this year. Wondering if it's part of their strategy to avoid having to clearance anything left out. I also can't help but wonder if they get quite a large number of preorders for an item if we may end up with a Sorry your order has been cancelled due to insufficient stock or if they are getting an idea of how many of each item to order. I never even saw much in my local store last year. If they put much out it was very late and very little. Maybe they're figuring they'll sell online what they can and concentrate on their big money maker in their stores..Christmas.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG...I want so many of the things posted here! Why don't we have Target in Canada anymore...


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

JoyfulCrow said:


> OMG...I want so many of the things posted here! Why don't we have Target in Canada anymore...


Because Target botched launching the stores in Canada, put them in the wrong places, and never got a stable supply chain going.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

JoyfulCrow said:


> OMG...I want so many of the things posted here! Why don't we have Target in Canada anymore...


I miss Target too!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

JoyfulCrow said:


> OMG...I want so many of the things posted here! Why don't we have Target in Canada anymore...


cant tell you why, but my boyfriend lives in Ontario and went in the one here while he was waiting for me to do (whatever it was i was doing). He was not impressed. 

but hes a guy, so ....... 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Retailmenot had another offer besides the $5 off $50 I mentioned when I bought my snakes, a $10 rebate but you had to sign up with them. I don't mind using codes for a discount but don't like the thought of being tracked by 3rd party outfits just for some $s back. Rather get it through places I trust like my credit card company or stores I've been shopping at. Figure they already have my purchase history anyway. So I was happy to just settle for the $5 code through Retailmenot.


I've been doubling up lately on the cash back by using TopCashBack plus a credit card that offers cash back as well.  I get the privacy concern, but the $$$ is too tempting. Lowe's for instance is 6% cash back at the site I use, so I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for Halloween stuff that I can order online....

All in all between credit cards and the cash back site, I think my wife and I have gotten back about $600 this year from various purchases. So if you have any big purchases to make, it's worth thinking about. Anyway, sorry for derailing the thread. Btw, the alligator skulls can be preordered as well...that's probably already been mentioned, but I remember last year people were going nuts trying to find these things.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-alligator-skull/-/A-50930535

Uh, has anyone else noticed that this doorbell says "Haunied"?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

That's hilarious Forhekset. I never looked at it as we have an outdoor walk through so no one comes to the door. I'm betting that's a no go for this year and they're staying in China for that mistake. LOL


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Cloe said:


> As I was reading your post punkineater I couldn't help but wonder about their taking preorders this year. Wondering if it's part of their strategy to avoid having to clearance anything left out. I also can't help but wonder if they get quite a large number of preorders for an item if we may end up with a Sorry your order has been cancelled due to insufficient stock or if they are getting an idea of how many of each item to order. I never even saw much in my local store last year. If they put much out it was very late and very little. Maybe they're figuring they'll sell online what they can and concentrate on their big money maker in their stores..Christmas.


All valid points to ponder, Cloe. Target was a major player 5+ years ago Halloween-wise, then the big slump. Hopefully, they DO carry stock in-store...as many have commented, they want to see, touch, activate. We'll see when the Back to School stuff goes away. Eeew, the C word

Keen eyes, Forhekset! Heh, no prop makers spell check in China I guess.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just noticed that a few of the things I looked at yesterday now say available in store 8/12  Looks like they are getting an earlier start this year!


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

I am in LOVE with that snake hourglass!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> I just noticed that a few of the things I looked at yesterday now say available in store 8/12  Looks like they are getting an earlier start this year!



If you see something listed as being in your store, don't necessarily count on it being on the floor at that point, especially in the early part of the halloween mdse release. Last year I went to two stores that showed the alligator "in the store" and while they may have received it, they hadn't put it out yet and it was a wasted trip.


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you see something listed as being in your store, don't necessarily count on it being on the floor at that point, especially in the early part of the halloween mdse release. Last year I went to two stores that showed the alligator "in the store" and while they may have received it, they hadn't put it out yet and it was a wasted trip.


That is good to know, Spookie


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you see something listed as being in your store, don't necessarily count on it being on the floor at that point, especially in the early part of the halloween mdse release. Last year I went to two stores that showed the alligator "in the store" and while they may have received it, they hadn't put it out yet and it was a wasted trip.


Yeah, I remember last year they had the back-to-school stuff out for like at least a month and a half after school had already started...took a while to get it all cleared out and for the Halloween stuff to be put out on shelves.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

The wingspread black owl with the red LED eyes is a must. 

I also feel a strong need to be sippin' out of a wineglass with "WITCH PLEASE" written on it, on move night at Chez Serpentia. Yep.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I see they have the life size story telling witch that Grandin carried several years ago. She is one of my favorite props, 

Here is a video of her in action.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I see they have the life size story telling witch that Grandin carried several years ago. She is one of my favorite props,
> 
> Here is a video of her in action.



I noticed that too. Seems like I'm seeing a bit of old is new (sold at one location before now at another this year), which is OK because not everybody has access to the same places I guess.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I'll be getting 2 of those skele-snakes.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

ScaryMars said:


> I am in LOVE with that snake hourglass!!!


Me too. 

It will be mine. 

Along with the animated cat, skele croc, lizard & bat.

They have a lot of cool stuff this year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The snake hourglass is indeed very cool! I can't justify it since I (somehow) already have multiple hourglasses. I got the 'gator skulls last year, and a lizard skelly from Amazon, but the snake...and the wolf... and the clock...and the spider tombstone (our tarantula was named Terri; it's meant to be!).
I should quit looking now


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I tried to hold off....I really did but had to order a few things. So far a small and large cloche, the skeleton snake, table top reaper and the finger pointing sign. I'm so weak!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Out of curiosity for those that have Grandin Road's Larry, does this look like the exact same thing? 
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-51030559


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks the same. I've found a lot of the Grandin Road props elsewhere in the past for much cheaper.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got Target's version of GR's "Larry" last year. I don't have that particular GR prop to compare to, but he's as well-made as other similar GR props. His head and upper body are of similar quality to Venetian Victoria's for instance.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Couldn't wait - I already placed my first Halloween order with Target. I ordered this Halloween Spooky Clock, the Halloween Dark Magic Animated Book, the Halloween Haunted Eyeball Doorbell, the Halloween Haunted Manor Premium Doorbell, the Halloween Tin Canisters and a pair of the Halloween Zoomorphic Candle Holders. Everything is supposed to be shipped after August 1st.

Target has really up'd their Halloween game this year! 

After reading this thread, I will have to place another order!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I want those doorbells! They also have every skeleton item known to mankind! LOL! Snakes, Lizards, frogs to name a few! They have really upped their offerings this year!
http://www.target.com/c/indoor-hall...tegId=328002&Nao=24&type=products#sn-50929121


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Out of curiosity for those that have Grandin Road's Larry, does this look like the exact same thing?
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-51030559


Pretty sure it is, yeah, or at least very close to it. Last year, Home Depot had the GR Witch Trio for about half the price, although I think HD's version was definitely cheaper in some areas. Still, they cost $150 at Home Depot vs. like $300 at GR. My boss bought the witches from HD and complained that the cauldron was extremely flimsy. Don't know if the GR version was the same.

Anyway I own that Target Larry and he's definitely cool, except for the corny music that plays when he activates. Also his eyes flash, which some people hate. But he's well made.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Just fyi- if you have both an at home and target in your area and you are on the hunt for the small skeleton animals, at home sells them for 3.99 while target sells them for 6.00. If you plan on buying quite a few, it might be worth the trip.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, I've had Larry for 8 years and it looks identical. Love that guy. I wish they had one of the other two GR groundbreakers (Scully? and?). I am kind of GB'd out, but for $25, free shipping...

Just FYI, on zygarde gaming youtube (which you need to check out) a video indicates that the Witch Trio/Stitch Witch Sisters is gonna be only $99 this year. I am not certain, but it does look a little cheaper made. But I think the cauldron is flimsy regardless of where it comes from.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I want the Haunted Mansion doorbell!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for post this! I usually don't shop at Target because of past bull**** with them but I could not resist myself with some of this new Halloween stuff!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm annoyed...several of the things that I wanted are now marked "only sold in stores" ie- snake hourglass, snake skeleton, wooden finger sign, etc. What gives? This was all available to order online last week


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> I'm annoyed...several of the things that I wanted are now marked "only sold in stores" ie- snake hourglass, snake skeleton, wooden finger sign, etc. What gives? This was all available to order online last week


Same thing happened to me with a couple of items I had in my cart. Maybe they only had a limited amount available for shipping.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought about ordering another snake, the claw candle holders, and that finger sign. Guess I saved a few bucks. In store purchases are so varied by store with little to nothing that I doubt I'll even keep chasing to see when they come out.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Huh, just ordered the hourglass and bone snake online yesterday!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Lukewa I'm annoyed...several of the things that I wanted are now marked "only sold in stores" ie- snake hourglass, snake skeleton, wooden finger sign, etc. What gives? This was all available to order online last week 

Forhekset Same thing happened to me with a couple of items I had in my cart. Maybe they only had a limited amount available for shipping.

Cloe thought about ordering another snake, the claw candle holders, and that finger sign. Guess I saved a few bucks. In store purchases are so varied by store with little to nothing that I doubt I'll even keep chasing to see when they come out.

Chaserbug Huh, just ordered the hourglass and bone snake online yesterday!!
Thanks for posting, Chaserbug!

Maybe it was a glitch in their system?~try, try again


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish that I would have waited on the eyeball doorbell. I bought mine at Big Lots last year, and while I really like it, I would prefer a darker color versus the red version, which was all that they carried.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Lukewa said:


> I'm annoyed...several of the things that I wanted are now marked "only sold in stores" ie- snake hourglass, snake skeleton, wooden finger sign, etc. What gives? This was all available to order online last week


Boo :-( I was thinking of ordering the hourglass. :-/


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sadly here in NYC target has its back to school up until October. so Halloween is put up late, done small and hastily with only a very few of each item offered. Completely sucks.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Sadly here in NYC target has its back to school up until October. so Halloween is put up late, done small and hastily with only a very few of each item offered. Completely sucks.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly last year online was on and off again. I never saw anything but costumes and a couple of things that apparently no one really wanted in store. If and when anything went out in my closest store it couldn't have been much. They didn't have the preorder option but I do seem to remember it was like a cat and mouse game with online ordering. Up then gone, repeat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

punkineater said:


> Lukewa I'm annoyed...several of the things that I wanted are now marked "only sold in stores" ie- snake hourglass, snake skeleton, wooden finger sign, etc. What gives? This was all available to order online last week
> 
> Forhekset Same thing happened to me with a couple of items I had in my cart. Maybe they only had a limited amount available for shipping.
> 
> ...



If I remember from last year, Target was shipping a number of items early after listing them online (at that time all was listed not available in store, probably just hadn't been shipped to the stores yet) and then they cut off a bunch once items were closer to being stocked in-store. I can understand the snake hourglass since it is glass and may not travel well depending on how it's packaged. A number of other glass items were also relisted as Only In Store. I suspect the other stuff is just really light and oddly sized and not expensive to begin with so probably the shipping (I got free shipping) doesn't make it worth it from their perspective. It could be they don't have excess inventory to satisfy potential online orders and fulfill store stock too. I do notice the most of the items I'm seeing Only In Stores are on the smallish side and fairly inexpensive. Doubt they want to pull all the inexpensive stuff from online ordering since not everyone lives near a store.

Having lived through this last year with Target, I decided to order early and so far on schedule to ship. I picked up 5 of the snakes so guess coiled up they will fill a box and make sense to ship. Plus the $60 order even with free ship probably makes economic sense for them. But just my guess.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Color me pissed off. I had six items in my Shopping Cart. Left it for a few days, came back and watched it go from six to one in front of my eyes. Four "In Stores Only" and one "Out of Stock".

I tried to register a complaint with Target but their Contact Us application isn't working. Figures.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know you know having things in your Shopping Cart doesn't mean anything but saves you the time going searching for it later.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, but it does mean that they have it in stock when i put it in the cart. I do that all the time, come back days, or weeks later, and cant recall one instance where a single item was no longer available, let alone 5 out of 6.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I DO NOT like the crazy bonez figures I actually quite hate them. The lizard dogs and cats make me sad as everyone of those I have real bones of.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Yes, but it does mean that they have it in stock when i put it in the cart. I do that all the time, come back days, or weeks later, and cant recall one instance where a single item was no longer available, let alone 5 out of 6.



They apparently only have limited stock available for online purchase on some of the stuff and are selling out. I just placed an order for their Seasonal Visions' Xtreme Haunted Sound FX Box. Thought it sounded interesting and for $10 at Target when it was selling everywhere else for like $30-50 was willing to take a chance. Figured if it wasn't something I liked or could make use of I could return it to the store anyway. Tried to buy 3 of them to reach the $25+ total so I could get free shipping but it would only give me 2 of them and posted a message that the quantity for 3 was more than they had available. Ended up adding one of the Crazy Bonez rats to put me over the $25. Now if you try ordering the Sound FX box it says it's out of stock. 

Let's face it people are hot for a lot of this stuff and given how sometimes it was either a wait or a scavenger hunt to locate mdse last year in the stores, people are ordering online now, getting the convenience and avoiding the hassle.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had my own issues with Target. I have 3 reasonably close stores none ever seemed to have the things in them that appear in their sales papers or their online site. I have gotten too many worthless rainchecks for items show in the paper sales ads that NEVER came in, but MIGHT one day only to have the raincheck expire by the time the item comes in if it shows up that is. Once I complained to the state office in charge of regulating rainchecks. They informed Target they were in violation of the rules but Target just shrugged it off since the state had no real teeth in the rules to make them comply. Haven't truly shopped in Target in 3 years... and don't really miss it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Restless Acres said:


> Yes, but it does mean that they have it in stock when i put it in the cart. I do that all the time, come back days, or weeks later, and cant recall one instance where a single item was no longer available, let alone 5 out of 6.


sounds like other people bought the items ( actually paid) while they were sitting in your cart. They aren't saved by being in your cart until you push the pay button anyone else can get them and if they have limited stock that is more than possible.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinking what others have said is what happened. They probably have x number ordered and being shipped to individual stores and x number available for online purchasing. Their prices this year were very reasonable and I'm guessing these items are sold out for online. It may end up when they get stock in they find they have a few of some things and they go back online for a short time till sold. I don't work retail so I may be way off but my 2 cents anyway. That and ebay scalpers buying stuff up to try and rake people that didn't see the actual items or prices.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> sounds like other people bought the items ( actually paid) while they were sitting in your cart. They aren't saved by being in your cart until you push the pay button anyone else can get them and if they have limited stock that is more than possible.


Exactly this, you can put something in your cart, but that doesn't mean that it's going to be in stock (or that the price will be the same) once you get ready to check out. Only on Amazon lightning deals where they hold an item in your cart for 15 minutes have I ever seen an online shopping cart that will actually "save" an item for you. Otherwise it's basically first come first serve, like everything else.



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Haven't truly shopped in Target in 3 years... and don't really miss it.


I love Target. It's like Wal-Mart, only nice.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This is arm chair quarterback guessing as well....maybe Target is testing the waters, having been a virtual empty pool
in the Halloween department for a good number of years now. It could also be what GoS said-narrowing things down
shipping cost wise. Let's hope Cloe is right~whoever is doing the buying for Target Halloween, buys MORE!!! We still 
have 90+ days to go.... there's hope.

If anybody notices out of stock items _back in stock_, please post!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That they might be testing the waters was my impression, too. It's only July, and a lot of individual Target stores don't stock Halloween until September. There's probably time for them to see what's hot, and to lay in more stock from their suppliers. Whether their suppliers can come through isn't guaranteed, of course. 



Forhekset said:


> I love Target. It's like Wal-Mart, only nice.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

punkineater said:


> This is arm chair quarterback guessing as well....maybe Target is testing the waters, having been a virtual empty pool
> in the Halloween department for a good number of years now. It could also be what GoS said-narrowing things down
> shipping cost wise. Let's hope Cloe is right~whoever is doing the buying for Target Halloween, buys MORE!!! We still
> have 90+ days to go.... there's hope.
> ...


Sadly, the buying for Halloween and Christmas is completed for the year. Halloween orders usually go in, in January February and Christmas February March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Sadly here in NYC target has its back to school up until October. so Halloween is put up late, done small and hastily with only a very few of each item offered. Completely sucks.


Which target do you go to? The one on 117st?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

whynotgrl666 said:


> Sadly here in NYC target has its back to school up until October. so Halloween is put up late, done small and hastily with only a very few of each item offered. Completely sucks.


Same here upstate. School doesn't start till after Labor Day. Every store and it's brother has BTS so it takes a while to clearance it out. Last 2 years I saw next to nothing in stores though they were putting out Christmas lights.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> sounds like other people bought the items ( actually paid) while they were sitting in your cart. They aren't saved by being in your cart until you push the pay button anyone else can get them and if they have limited stock that is more than possible.


I get that, what I am saying is that it is extraordinarily unusual for a situation like this to occur, in such a short timeframe, in an offseason (for normal people) in a product/promotion that isn't designed to create perceived scarcity. 

I'm not stupid, I understand how an online shopping cart works.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting. They actually have 2 different animated bats for sale. The other is listed as howling sounds for $27.00. I also noticed for a couple minutes I could not get any results with Halloween. It came back on and I notice the frog skeleton is available again. Unfortunately nothing I was thinking of ordering is available again. Let the games begin. LOL
http://www.target.com/s?category=0|...tegories&searchTerm=halloween bat#sn-51201473


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

From what I recall of the pre-order period with Target last year, things went up, only for sale online at first and people expressed concerned about some stuff just being available for online ordering to home/store pickup. Then the pre-order period seemed to go fast, and then kind of ended with some stuff available online or online only or sold out online but otherwise available in-store. I think the website did refresh stock online after the pre-order period but not right away on some. I know I had ordered a couple of the gator heads early on from Kmart and then wanted more, had missed out on getting them from Target online and had to wait and run back and forth to Targets for the extras I decided I wanted. 

Now my local stores would only get a small number of one item in and I heard from several different stocking clerks that then when it would get sold out or near sold out, they could request more from the warehouse but otherwise no real extra stock in the backroom. Assume this was all in an attempt to be tight with inventory and not having left overs in stores not selling much and other stores unable to get more because it was sitting elsewhere and wouldn't be shipped between stores. I frequently will want to do multiples of small props in a scene and so this limited quantity sent me a few times to multiple stores. By the time things showed up in my stores (we seemed to be behind the curve) ordering online wasn't always an option any longer. So this year I decided I had to get the jump on the snakes.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm seeing "only available in stores" for quite a few items I was hemming & hawing about. I will probably keep checking back, but in particular, I am DEFINITELY interested in buying the claw candleholders & both cloches (small & large), so if anyone sees them available to order online, please post here! 

I should have bought them as soon as I saw them - I mean, I *know* this is how it goes when you wait, but my budget is firm this year and I tend to really go crazy at Home Goods, so... I waited. And now, of course, I'm worried I won't get them! Doh!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I just opened my haunted spellbook shipped via target preorder. COMPLETE PIECE OF CRAP. OK- the image on the front is fairly cool, but the whole thing is cheap plastic- like a kid's toy. Put batteries in and motion promptly set off the voice. Nothing happened. Then when the voice finished, this awful clicking noise started. Sounds like the plastic that the motor grabs to open and close the book is broken. Very difficult to manually open. Actually looks like it might have been returned.

Obviously this one is defective, but gives me NO confidence this would hold up over time even if it had worked. I can think of a lot of other places to spend my $30.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz, if I'm not mistaken I think it's the same book that Spirit and others sold in the past. Grandinroad might have had that in the past too. I know the new flavor of book is the one with the pen that appears to write. Think they're all plastic. Yeah kind of kid's toy and when working the young ones do generally like it opening "magically". Trying to open it manually will probably mess with the gears. Seen kids in stores try doing it not knowing how it's suppose to work.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

It had a note on it saying manually opening it would not affect the motor. But the gears inside seem to be the problem. If anyone gets it to work, I might consider an exchange instead of a return, but right now, very disappointed.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have that book. I have had it so long that I cannot remember where I even got it. I still use it in my witch display as I built a stand to hold the book many years ago. It still works for the record lol. But it is only turned on Halloween night. It is sound activated so does go off and on repeatedly I would think. Here it is in my witch area in 2011. And for a good laugh here is how I spend my free time as shown last year. Book is still on table in the back center under hanging skeleton.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting about the spellbook. I was considering it, but was having second thoughts. I'll cross that one off the list....

It literally says on Target's site that opening it manually will not damage the inner mechanism. Lol.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Restless Acres said:


> Yes, but it does mean that they have it in stock when i put it in the cart. I do that all the time, come back days, or weeks later, and cant recall one instance where a single item was no longer available, let alone 5 out of 6.


I agree, it's unusual for so many items to be bought out like that in such a short time. I think that the only time I've had it happen to me, was when I was adding clearance items to my cart.

This makes me wonder, are there other large, active groups out there like Halloween Forum? I know that Haunt Forum exists, but most of us there are here too, and our HF is more active than their HF. 

Are there others? Halloween-L (a/k/a Hall-L) is only on Facebook now, and it's not very active, either, except for advertisers. It was the grandfather of all Halloween building groups, as far as I know.

I guess that one reason this piques my interest is, what if our group isn't purchased? Will it go by the wayside, like the Haunt Project page did? I hate to think of that happening! That was a HUGE loss to the haunt community!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for posting about the spellbook. I was considering it, but was having second thoughts. I'll cross that one off the list....
> 
> It literally says on Target's site that opening it manually will not damage the inner mechanism. Lol.


You could always recover or paint the outside to make it look less plasticky like I've seen done to cauldrons or pumpkins. Admittedly they find a way to make things more and more cheaply but I have to say that my grandson's have opened and closed mine repeatedly with no damage. I did try to stop them but that doesn't always work with preschool boys LOL


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> I agree, it's unusual for so many items to be bought out like that in such a short time. I think that the only time I've had it happen to me, was when I was adding clearance items to my cart.
> 
> This makes me wonder, are there other large, active groups out there like Halloween Forum? I know that Haunt Forum exists, but most of us there are here too, and our HF is more active than their HF.
> 
> ...


LM, your last paragraph is a terrifying thought!!! As Garthgoyle said, ALL of the tutorials, props, crafts and hard work people have done here will be basically lost

Sorry to hear the Spell Book was a bust, Vsalz! It's been a big seller for quite a few years now - maybe you got a lemon.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> I agree, it's unusual for so many items to be bought out like that in such a short time. I think that the only time I've had it happen to me, was when I was adding clearance items to my cart.
> 
> This makes me wonder, are there other large, active groups out there like Halloween Forum? I know that Haunt Forum exists, but most of us there are here too, and our HF is more active than their HF.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it's that weird - last year when Home Depot put their poseable skeletons online, I put one in my cart, and no less than 2-3 days later, it was out of stock online before I got around to placing my order. These are huge companies with huge customer bases, and we're not the only Halloween-crazed people out there, I'm sure.

I agree with the sentiment about the site. I would hate to see it disappear. I only found this place a couple of years ago. I've been on the internet since roughly 1996, and a lot of online communities I was a part of have come and gone. Hopefully this one stays around.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last night I deleted a comment I was going to make in response to LairMistress' last paragraph of her post. The survival of our community has been on my mind but just didn't want to talk about it. However, like I'm sure all of you, it's kind of front and center in thoughts as we prepare for halloween this year. Scarier than I'm sure anyone's halloween prop. Just don't want to think about it or say much more.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hopefully there is an investor out there who loves Halloween as much as us. I do belong to a few facebook Haunter groups and admittedly see some great ideas and posts. I do feel this site is so much easier to search when you're looking for something specific. It's more user friendly to people with my level of computer experience than the other Halloween sharing site also. I only see bits of Halloween group postings on facebook and of course you have to scroll through all the would you stay here for a million dollar posts if you head into the specific groups.  All we can do is hope and as Steve from Steve's haunted yard always says "Get our Haunt on."


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

1. Enough people have said good things about the book that I am tempted to return it for a new one, but I am afraid if I go through the return process online, it will return and cancel the other 5 things I ordered that are now out of stock! 

2. Losing this forum would be a disaster, and not just because of the info. In my scavenger hunt thread several people simply volunteered to pay forward items others were looking for. I commented to dh that this is the ONLY online community I have seen where people are just NICE. Even my crosstitch forums have desolved into name calling and trolling. Here, it is such a respite from the rest of the web.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Vsalz said:


> 1. Enough people have said good things about the book that I am tempted to return it for a new one, but I am afraid if I go through the return process online, it will return and cancel the other 5 things I ordered that are now out of stock!
> 
> 2. Losing this forum would be a disaster, and not just because of the info. In my scavenger hunt thread several people simply volunteered to pay forward items others were looking for. I commented to dh that this is the ONLY online community I have seen where people are just NICE. Even my crosstitch forums have desolved into name calling and trolling. Here, it is such a respite from the rest of the web.


I would think if you returned it to a store they would credit you without any effect on the rest of the order. If you are then shy of the free shipping not sure how they work that although it's not your fault it's defective. Maybe if you call they will ship a new one and let you return that to a store for credit. Or being it's over 25.00 I would just reorder but that's your call and you could always hang onto it till a new one and the rest of the order ships then return it to a store.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloe said:


> you could always hang onto it till a new one and the rest of the order ships then return it to a store.


This is what I'd do. I wouldn't risk not being able to find the other stuff just in case they screw up and cancel your whole order or something.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm combing this thread trying to find the post about the bat that plays a song. We were wondering if it was a mistake on Target's part wondering why would you make a singing bat lol. Just saw this on Home Depot's sight. Apparently they thought there was a market for singing bats LOL
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-14-96-in-Animated-Flying-Bat-71357/206762549


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I posted a video of the Flying Bat I bought for $20 at Big Lots on the Big Lots thread. Looks like the same bat that Home Depot has, actually. 
My Bat has kind of a laugh to it, but even though I think it's a little odd, the bat is great for $20 and I'm happy with it. Home Depot has it for about $25. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHMetjyI53w

If you put the bat near another prop of some kind, the laughter just adds to the overall ambiance, I guess. 
We like the wing movement & the soft body & the ears that you can fluff up.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I posted a video of the Flying Bat I bought for $20 at Big Lots on the Big Lots thread. Looks like the same bat that Home Depot has, actually.
> My Bat has kind of a laugh to it, but even though I think it's a little odd, the bat is great for $20 and I'm happy with it. Home Depot has it for about $25.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHMetjyI53w
> ...


I saw that bat. In reading the Home Depot write up it says it plays the song "bad things" so I think it's a different one though it does look like the same bat. Could be wrong but the one I saw in your video screeched and laughed I thought.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Chloe - that's true, my Big Lots bat that I posted the video of does screech & laugh. It does LOOK like the Home Depot bat but maybe the HD version has a different soundtrack. I can't say I'd really want a song-playing bat, so if that's the case, the Big Lots bat wins out in both price & soundtrack in my opinion!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Chloe - that's true, my Big Lots bat that I posted the video of does screech & laugh. It does LOOK like the Home Depot bat but maybe the HD version has a different soundtrack. I can't say I'd really want a song-playing bat, so if that's the case, the Big Lots bat wins out in both price & soundtrack in my opinion!


Agreed. We thought maybe Target's was an error especially after seeing your video. Their's is listed as plays a song. We couldn't figure out why they would make a singing bat LOL but they apparently did and he's at Home Depot too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got the BL bat too and really like it ( I used the coupon so he wasn't quite 20.00 when averaged out) the laugh is strange but a lot better than a song to me so I agree with you two, BL bats wins so far.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> Agreed. We thought maybe Target's was an error especially after seeing your video. Their's is listed as plays a song. We couldn't figure out why they would make a singing bat LOL but they apparently did and he's at Home Depot too.


Oh don't underestimate those talented prop makers. I will never forget the Lowes' singing owl from a number of years ago. Singing "Who can that be now" to music. Made by Gemmy. Owl's head would turn great and he'd hoot. Liked him way better in general than the more recent animated owls out there. Oh but the other sounds....


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

On their page showing their "collections" they have a cute little Autumn birds for the Fall collection but I can't find them anywhere on the site.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking at the Target website. It looks like maybe some of the items that had said in store only are now marked as preorder now. Not sure if it is everything as I have only just started looking through it. But I thought I would put it up here in case someone had that issue and wanted to see if what they wanted was back up.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Almost everything I wanted is back up on the Target website (except for the snake bones...it's still saying only sold in stores!) I preordered everything on the spot...so we shall see if I get what I ordered!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I hurried over to the website & the Large Cloche still says out of stock. I could do a preorder on the Small Cloche, so I did add that to my cart. Unfortunately, the claw Morphic-whatever candlesticks are actually listed as "unavailable" now. I hope, hope, hope I'll be able to find one in the store!!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I ordered the animated cat last night:

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-cat/-/A-50918530

Demo video here:

http://tekkydesign.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=280

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Thx for the heads up! I logged back on and got everything that I had really wanted the other day.

Mike


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm sad I missed out on the skele snake but I did pick up the His/Her cameos, skele chihuahua, and the wolf tombstone! <3


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm soooo sad. Boohoohoo I ordered a bunch of stuff on the Target pre-order Halloween pages. But a couple days ago I found out somebody pinched our credit card number. I went to change the card and it cancelled my complete order.  I called customer service but they said there was nothing they could do. 
I was heartbroken. 
I ordered three of the snakes, both cloches, and the doorbell. *I wanted those snakes soooo bad!!!!! *Waaaaaah


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

The Halloween lady- I will keep my out for you when they start hitting the stores. You will get your three!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Vsalz said:


> The Halloween lady- I will keep my out for you when they start hitting the stores. You will get your three!


Awwww that is soooo sweet! I would be very grateful.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

i think I got the last Large cloche. It said there was 1 left.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Agreed! I even sent them hate mail last year after I saw how horrible their stuff was. I told them they were going to not just lose me but a huge core of serious Halloween fans of they kept cheaping out on us. I don't know if they have a new buyer or if the old one just finally woke up but thank you whatever happened!!!


----------



## milesaway52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for this post! Half the stuff I want will be in the store only, but it's still good to know that I need to head to target as soon as they put their halloween stuff out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I'm soooo sad. Boohoohoo I ordered a bunch of stuff on the Target pre-order Halloween pages. But a couple days ago I found out somebody pinched our credit card number. I went to change the card and it cancelled my complete order.  I called customer service but they said there was nothing they could do.
> I was heartbroken.
> I ordered three of the snakes, both cloches, and the doorbell. *I wanted those snakes soooo bad!!!!! *Waaaaaah


That sucks on two counts, one that you lost you order and your snakes and then of course that some one stole your CC number. that just happened to my mom as well, they told her it was really becoming a huge problem and they are stealing it from places like restaurants and other places where they take the card from you , they write it down and then sell it or use themeselves. So I guess now we can't even use our CC's anywhere.....its nuts.
I think you will still be able to get your snakes, I bet they are in stores or get more in online. I wanted the cloches and waited and missed out on those so I'm hoping they will be in stores.
Nice to see you by the way !!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So one of the items (the clock) I wanted to pre-order was listed as "in store only" last week. Check today and it was available for online purchase agian. So if you wanted something last week, check the item again. Needless to say my poor debit card has been getting a work out this last week.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has heard anything about their orders? I ordered a few things back in July that were preorder and I got a confirm email but it doesn't say when it is expected to ship and now the items aren't available on the site anymore, they both say " in store only " so the site isn't giving an estimate either. 
Just wondering if anyone remembered expected dates or has received shipping email or better yet their actual items??? anyone?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Only my broken spellbook a couple of weeks ago. Crickets since then.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I ordered the skeleton dachsund, chihuahua and cameos. I haven't heard anything but it said shipping would be mid-August so I'm not worried yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just curious if anyone has heard anything about their orders? I ordered a few things back in July that were preorder and I got a confirm email but it doesn't say when it is expected to ship and now the items aren't available on the site anymore, they both say " in store only " so the site isn't giving an estimate either.
> Just wondering if anyone remembered expected dates or has received shipping email or better yet their actual items??? anyone?



You can check on your order even if you did a guest check out. They don't make it obvious but go on their webpage, go to the bottom and 1) click on "help", 2) then on "track orders" 3) you'll need to enter your order number and email address. The order will pop up with all your pertinent info. They have this green progress bar at the bottom which I think only moves when the days count down, not when it's being processed, packed, shipped, etc. like other places do. LOL.


BTW I ordered my snakes back on July 20 and they are "expected to arrive Fri. 8/19 - Tues 8/23". I have a feeling things are still arriving at their warehouse/distribution area so not ready to ship for a lot of items yet.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Just curious if anyone has heard anything about their orders? I ordered a few things back in July that were preorder and I got a confirm email but it doesn't say when it is expected to ship and now the items aren't available on the site anymore, they both say " in store only " so the site isn't giving an estimate either.
> Just wondering if anyone remembered expected dates or has received shipping email or better yet their actual items??? anyone?


I received a few of my items about a week ago (a few hanging ghoul type props - at least one is getting returned, because it's a cheap piece of crap).

My two other items, a pillow and a set of tombstones, are supposedly arriving by August 23rd.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Talked with one of my friends who is a manager at Target. They are supposed to be setting out Halloween the second week of September (but they also said it also depended on how soon they sold out of their back to school merch.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, the Target skeleton snake webpage is now saying Shipping available on 8/13. That's new info. Coincides I guess with my expected arrival of 8/19 and beyond. I can't wait to see these in person.

Looking through other stuff on the website and were the 3 apothecary bottles always $54.99? Nice labels but unless these are like gallon size bottles and filled with some beverage (which they are not), I'm shocked by the price. Shipping for it says, preorder, releases on 8/13 arrives on or shortly after release date. http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-bottles-3-ct/-/A-51188912

So after a few more item views it looks like Saturday, 8/13 is the magic release/shipping day for them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, the Target skeleton snake webpage is now saying Shipping available on 8/13. That's new info. Coincides I guess with my expected arrival of 8/19 and beyond. I can't wait to see these in person.
> 
> Looking through other stuff on the website and were the 3 apothecary bottles always $54.99? Nice labels but unless these are like gallon size bottles and filled with some beverage (which they are not), I'm shocked by the price. Shipping for it says, preorder, releases on 8/13 arrives on or shortly after release date. http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-bottles-3-ct/-/A-51188912
> 
> So after a few more item views it looks like Saturday, 8/13 is the magic release/shipping day for them.


I don't know if they were always $54.99 (I'm sure they were), but this other set of apothecary jars is $30, so that pricing seems about right. Pretty overpriced if you ask me, although the bottles do look cool. I had them in my cart for a while but decided not to pull the trigger on them. I'll check them out in person later on.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-jars---2-ct/-/A-51188554


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, the Target skeleton snake webpage is now saying Shipping available on 8/13. That's new info. Coincides I guess with my expected arrival of 8/19 and beyond. I can't wait to see these in person.
> 
> Looking through other stuff on the website and were the 3 apothecary bottles always $54.99? Nice labels but unless these are like gallon size bottles and filled with some beverage (which they are not), I'm shocked by the price. Shipping for it says, preorder, releases on 8/13 arrives on or shortly after release date. http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-bottles-3-ct/-/A-51188912
> 
> So after a few more item views it looks like Saturday, 8/13 is the magic release/shipping day for them.


Yeah, they were always that expensive. Crazy prices on some bottles , they are pretty but not that unique and certainly something we could do ourselves for soooo much less. It seems to be a thing with bottle prices, I was at Tuesday Morning and they were asking 25.00 for one normal sized clear potion bottle with a sticker label on it, I thought that was crazy...one bottle...oy.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone must be buying them . . . .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting nothing yet in my email but I checked tracking on my Snake/Curiosity Tag order and it's been updated. The snakes are now listed as 1 of 2 packages, standard shipping to me. Still showing same arrival date period (8/19-23). The Curiosity Tags (2 of 2) are on backorder.

I checked the 2nd order I placed and both items on there look the same.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

So out of the stuff I've gotten from Target so far, I think this guy is the only thing I'm keeping:

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-door-reaper-hanging-decor/-/A-51194372









He's a little pricey at $35, and only 4' tall, but his motion sensor works great from a pretty decent distance, and I think he'll fill some empty space on my porch nicely. I'm going to try to pad him out so he doesn't look quite so skimpy. The lantern flickers and his eyes light up and the voice isn't too corny, so I think he's a keeper.

This moving eyes reaper is cool too, but he's sound activated and VERY difficult to activate. You basically have to clap loudly right in front of it to set him off (or whack him in the head). I hate props like that. Also, the sounds he makes are the same moaning sounds and cheesy music that Larry the zombie make, interestingly enough. It's a shame, because the moving eyes feature is pretty cool and it's only $22 for a pretty good-sized ghoul. I'd just have to put him somewhere near the door to even have a chance of kids setting him off, and my porch just isn't that big (and is already going to be crammed full of stuff).

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-moving-eyes-peeper-reaper-60"/-/A-51200311


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Those apothecary bottles look like something that could be replicated easily enough. Hobby Lobby carries those glass stoppered
bottles, and with a little computer label witchery, voila!

Received email yesterday that one of my items has been shipped; the black skull cookie jar. All three orders
say expected arrival Aug 19th. It begins...Woo hoo!

Thanks for the heads up, Forhekset. Hopefully, other people post their critiques as well; The Good, The Bad, and the Fugly.


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

Halloween Skull Hourglass - $15.00


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mantisLJD said:


> Halloween Skull Hourglass - $15.00


Want? Bought? What?! You are not limited to 100 characters here, in case you forgot


Lately, it seems that most (if not all) of the items that are labeled as preorder are saying that they are out of stock when one clicks on them to see about adding them to the cart. Why not just say so in the first place? Good old Target


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm very surprised it's made out of real glass and not cheap plastic!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

So I checked back at Target online today and a lot of stuff has come off "pre-order" and changed to "in stores only" and I'm wanting to kick my own butt for not pre-ordering that 18 inch light up tree for $15. Yeah..I'm sad. Was anyone able to pre-order things? Why would they allow pre-orders but then take off normal orders. I don't understand how this works. Were pre-orders still a store pick up thing?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

MacabreWeb said:


> So I checked back at Target online today and a lot of stuff has come off "pre-order" and changed to "in stores only" and I'm wanting to kick my own butt for not pre-ordering that 18 inch light up tree for $15. Yeah..I'm sad. Was anyone able to pre-order things? Why would they allow pre-orders but then take off normal orders. I don't understand how this works. Were pre-orders still a store pick up thing?


I'm not sure about anyone else but I have been trying to order the lit beverage dispenser. When it was pre-order it would either give me an error or say it was sold out when I tried to add it to my cart. It seems to change every few days from pre-order, to not available to in store only. Not sure what's going on but my guess is once they get closer things will start popping up as available.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

All of my items were preorders and were available to ship (3 hanging ghouls, a set of tombstones and a pillow). All but the pillow and tombstones have shipped. The last two are supposed to ship on the 23rd, I think. 

I think most of the items I ordered specifically said "not available in stores".

Edit: they've already shipped, and are ARRIVING by the 23rd.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, the Target skeleton snake webpage is now saying Shipping available on 8/13. That's new info. Coincides I guess with my expected arrival of 8/19 and beyond. I can't wait to see these in person.
> 
> Looking through other stuff on the website and were the 3 apothecary bottles always $54.99? Nice labels but unless these are like gallon size bottles and filled with some beverage (which they are not), I'm shocked by the price. Shipping for it says, preorder, releases on 8/13 arrives on or shortly after release date. http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-bottles-3-ct/-/A-51188912
> 
> So after a few more item views it looks like Saturday, 8/13 is the magic release/shipping day for them.


 
Noticed they lowered these Bethany Lowe bottles down to 29.99 but of course they now say "unavailable". They are still between 49.99 and 54 on other sites that sell Bethany Lowe stuff. In fact most of the Bethany Lowe stuff now says unavailable, the curiosity tags are now as well.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I checked my order today - I placed it a little later & by the time I did, some things I wanted were listed as "unavailable" or "only available in stores". The small cloche is listed for delivery between the 16th & 19th along with a couple of other things, but I ordered the tags & although it also lists for delivery along the same timeframe as my other stuff, it also says "backordered" on my order form & is listed as a separate package. So I don't quite know what to expect with that but maybe I should prepare myself for that being on backorder & not getting it for awhile. At least it doesn't say cancelled on my order. 

I really wanted that Zoomorphic/Claw candleholder but I ordered in late July and by that time, it said it was "only available in stores" so I'm hoping I find it there. Same with the Large Cloche - tried to order that in late July, no luck & now it says only in stores.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> So I checked back at Target online today and a lot of stuff has come off "pre-order" and changed to "in stores only" and I'm wanting to kick my own butt for not pre-ordering that 18 inch light up tree for $15. Yeah..I'm sad. Was anyone able to pre-order things? Why would they allow pre-orders but then take off normal orders. I don't understand how this works. Were pre-orders still a store pick up thing?


cause they are target..............i swear they are the most frustrating online site to order from every year...........its like a cardiac race to get what you want then you miss it and then have wait and wait and wait...........and wait for them to finally put up school stuff and stock the store and hope they have more than two of something on the shelf.........errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr annnnnnnnd of course theres something you got to have. hate their marketing


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well got an email from Target a little bit a head of any expected delivery schedule (F 8/19 earliest date listed). Was hoping to see the snakes had shipped but the email was letting me know the Cabinet of Curiosity Halloween tags had shipped. So if you preordered them you probably will see shipment too. I really want to see those snakes more than anything and play with them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

With stores like Target and Home Depot giving you 90 days for returns, it really pays off to just go ahead and preorder anything that you feel like you might want. You can always return it well before Halloween, and that way you won't miss out on something that your local stores might not carry. I'll probably end up returning half the stuff I ordered from Target/HD, but at least I got a chance to look at it, just in case. Stuff that seemed like a good idea when I ordered it, and now that I've had some time to think about it, I'm kinda like "Ehh...do I REALLY need that?".

Only downside is having to take the hit to your bank account upfront, of course.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> With stores like Target and Home Depot giving you 90 days for returns, it really pays off to just go ahead and preorder anything that you feel like you might want. You can always return it well before Halloween, and that way you won't miss out on something that your local stores might not carry. I'll probably end up returning half the stuff I ordered from Target/HD, but at least I got a chance to look at it, just in case. Stuff that seemed like a good idea when I ordered it, and now that I've had some time to think about it, I'm kinda like "Ehh...do I REALLY need that?".
> 
> Only downside is having to take the hit to your bank account upfront, of course.



And of course someone (you or the store) is eating the cost of shipping. I hate returning things be it by delivery service or back to the store so I really try to ask myself if I really think I want/need it before ordering. Also unless I have a lot of discretionary funds available to buy things for halloween (will fluctuate over the months), I hate tying up my money in the event something I really "must have" becomes available a bit later in the halloween buying season...HD horse was a good example. I was sitting on 2 orders from GR that I liked a lot on preorder (at least the money didn't come out of my account until it was going to ship) and then the horse went up online. I just couldn't see buying all three (all on the expensive side for me) so I was happy in a way that I could at least cancel one of the GR orders with no exchange of funds or mdse. at that point.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And of course someone (you or the store) is eating the cost of shipping. I hate returning things be it by delivery service or back to the store so I really try to ask myself if I really think I want/need it before ordering. Also unless I have a lot of discretionary funds available to buy things for halloween (will fluctuate over the months), I hate tying up my money in the event something I really "must have" becomes available a bit later in the halloween buying season...HD horse was a good example. I was sitting on 2 orders from GR that I liked a lot on preorder (at least the money didn't come out of my account until it was going to ship) and then the horse went up online. I just couldn't see buying all three (all on the expensive side for me) so I was happy in a way that I could at least cancel one of the GR orders with no exchange of funds or mdse. at that point.


Yeah, if the shipping weren't free I wouldn't have preordered as much stuff. Target was free shipping over $25, and the Home Depot items I ordered either shipped for free, or shipped for free when you spend $45 or more. I happen to work nearby both a Target and Home Depot, so returning stuff isn't a big deal. Those are two of my favorite stores, and I'm there so often it seems like I know at least half of the employees at both places. Especially Home Depot.

I'm already planning out my decorations and have decided what's staying and what's going back. And on a couple of things, the quality just wasn't there, so those are going back regardless. That way I don't have the money tied up for too long (like you said, in case I see something in the coming weeks that I just HAVE to have).


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And of course someone (you or the store) is eating the cost of shipping.


Of course the store isn't going to cut into profits by completely eating the cost of shipping and restocking. It gets passed along in the form of higher merchandise prices down the line.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think Target really has some great things, but it seems like less and less each year that I buy anything from there. I think maybe some of the prices are high. I guess I should just wait and see what they have left for the after Halloween sales. Well, I still enjoy looking at what they have!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSonja said:


> I think Target really has some great things, but it seems like less and less each year that I buy anything from there. I think maybe some of the prices are high. I guess I should just wait and see what they have left for the after Halloween sales. Well, I still enjoy looking at what they have!


Last year they had a sale sometime around late September-early October, IIRC. It was pretty decent, something like 25% off all Halloween items. I took back the stuff I had already bought and re-bought it at the lower sale prices. I think their prices are ok. They're not cheap, but the products are usually pretty good quality, and they're not Grandin Road-expensive.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got shipping notification for my clock, doorbell, and spider tombstone. Yay!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I got shipping notification for my clock, doorbell, and spider tombstone. Yay!


I was on the fence with the clock. Same way with last years GR version. After seeing Hilda's review for the GR one I was glad I waited so I am anxiously awaiting to hear your opinion on this one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use to love targets Halloween items.But the last few the offerings aren't that great.Home depot has really stepped up their Halloween game tho.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Cloe said:


> I was on the fence with the clock. Same way with last years GR version. After seeing Hilda's review for the GR one I was glad I waited so I am anxiously awaiting to hear your opinion on this one.


To be honest, my expectations aren't sky high. The clock was reasonably priced, but I expect it to look like inexpensive plastic. I have every intention of doing some modifying before I display it in my house. 
I'll be more than happy to share pictures of what it looks like when it comes in, though!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

worst website ever!
yesterday they had 43 items listed under eligible for in store pick up today. Today they have over 200.
you can't add them to the cart though. why even have any of that stuff listed??
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Big Mouth Billy Bass (Oct 26, 2015)

punkineater said:


> Apologies if this is a duplicate thread-didn't see one started. Mods, please move if need be.
> 
> So! Target website has LOTS of new items listed. Pre-orders available NOW with free shipping over $25. Get another 5% off if you use your Target Red Card Squeeeeeee
> 
> ...


I wanted to buy the Animated Eyeball Doorbell from Gemmy, but they sold out during the pre-order.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

yay, got shipping notifications for all but 1 of the skelly animals i bought...1 is on backorder, even though I bought it on the pre-order (skeleton lizard), but I'm happy the rest has shipped


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Big Mouth Billy Bass said:


> I wanted to buy the Animated Eyeball Doorbell from Gemmy, but they sold out during the pre-order.




they have the doorbell online at target ( I was able to add it to my basket) and at big lots if your still looking


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Surprisingly, my Curiosity Cabinet tags arrived today, before any of my other products. I'm really pleased with them - they are on sturdy cardstock, look decently "aged" due to the coloring, and the illustrations are really beautiful. They all have a length of brown twine looped through them for tying. 

Right now they are listed as unavailable on the website. http://www.target.com/p/halloween-cabinet-of-curiosities-paper-tags/-/A-51190765
I'm glad I was able to get these at least, although I missed out on some other items that went fast. If you were on the fence about them, I definitely recommend them. 

My dear Reaper, if you are reading this, I am still drooling over the Target Zoomorphic candle sticks that look like claws ($5)! I so hope I can find them in the stores!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Curiosity Cabinet tags won't arrive until Saturday. I've been checking the 5 snakes I ordered at that same time to make the order from Target free shipping and those finally are showing like they are getting prepared to ship. They are packaging 4 snakes together to ship and the 5th one is being shipped separately. Would have thought all could have fit in one box since they seem so flexible. Should be interesting to see how they end up packaging them. Nice to know the tags are good quality. I could have ordered a 6th snake for the same price basically as the tags but they looked nice on the website. Will be nice for my witches shelf.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't want to sound rude, but...it's only a couple of weeks before these things become available in-store. If ordering is your only option, however, your frustration is justified.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but...it's only a couple of weeks before these things become available in-store. If ordering is your only option, however, your frustration is justified.


Not rude at all, but guessing you haven't been on the "Hunt" for Halloween items at Target before! Here's my take on why to buy early online and not wait for the stores to stock. Over the last few years Target has been trying to improve how they manage their left over inventory, so after halloween sales are more limited and they are pulling stuff off the shelves "the day after" before people even get to look through it. I've gone day after and was competing with the sales clerk putting stuff in her cart for the back room. Even taken a few items out of her cart when she stepped away LOL. Others have had the same experience. This happens after xmas too. Target also donates some portion of their left overs to places like Goodwill. Sometimes I see a ton of Target branded items in my GW. So they get a better deal taking a tax write off than discounting items for customers. 

Here's where we get to the current halloween season's in-store stocking. To reduce what gets discounted/donated they stock fewer quantity of an item on the shelf. This is particularly true of Halloween mdse. Some of the items will only be 2 to 6 deep and can easily be wiped off the shelves over one weekend by customers. The CB gator heads were like this in my area. Suspect the new snakes which are reasonably priced will be the same this year. I wanted 5 gator heads for a pirates raft scene the other year and had a devil of a time locating enough of them among the various Target stores. A sales clerk told me that when they sell out or get down to 1 they will request more from the warehouse but that will take time to get to them in. I think after their credit card information theft and loss of traffic they've had to get mean with their inventory control. They also shut down stores they had opened in Canada, I think completely pulling out of there. Don't blame them and want to see them survive but it stinks for Halloween when things get put out late to begin with (earlier this year in my area because kids are already in school out here so back-to-school is wrapping up) and you are trying to plan a scene and want to know you are definitely getting an item from them early and in time. I've learned to shop early from them online and avoid that traveling hassle that I know I'll still probably face with a few other items I want from other stores. With free shipping it's really a no brainer. 

As you may have noticed from comments on this thread Target keeps changing what's listed as available online and in-stores all the time so you really can't be sure how you'll need to buy it from them. After a number of years doing the hunt by car, I've grown weary of it and found online just more convenient for a lot of items.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup, free shipping + not having to rely on your local Target actually stocking the items you want makes it a no-brainer. Last year for instance I looked all over for the cauldron mugs and only managed to find two, one of which was broken. Meanwhile everyone else on HF, seemingly, had no trouble finding plenty of them.

Plus, the Target stores in my neck of the woods didn't really get all of their Halloween stuff out and the back-to-school stuff off the shelves until late September last year. I'm already planning for Halloween in July - I don't want to wait that long to get my stuff.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I finally was able to order the light up Halloween beverage dispenser. It has changed from pre-order to available to out of stock to in store only over the last month. No matter what the status though it would tell me there was an error adding it to my cart or it was out of stock. I got the error again on my laptop but something told me to try on my phone and voila it worked!  So keep trying everyone!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Everything of mine has shipped except the snake skeleton and the bird foot candleholders. They're listed as backordered, but the estimated delivery date is the same as the stuff that has already shipped.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I have to say as much as I like their selection this year, their shipping and tracking of order process sucks. 

I mentioned before my Curiosity tags had shipped UPS (via Surepost). Saw the detailed info on the UPS site. Did not copy down the number for the UPS shipment but did for the USPS portion, which isn't tracking yet (due here Tues. 8/23 however). Just logged on and now the UPS info is missing from the website which said I am getting this in 2 packages. The 2 packages are now showing as 4 FedEx packages all with 1.2 lb. packagings and separate tracking numbers on it's way to me. Assume these are the 4 snakes. Made note of those FedEx numbers this time and expecting to receive on Saturday, 8/20. I had ordered 5 snakes and the 5th snake is apparently backordered and hasn't shipped yet. Must be in with your group ooojen. Except for the last snake it lists 4 FedEx tracking numbers, all repeats of the ones above for the other 4 that were in stock. 

A few months ago I ordered some hair coloring for my mom who lives in another state for her to pick up at her local store. Got the confirmation of the order and then nothing. After waiting to a few days past the expected delivery date to that store, I called their customer service and long story short, my mom went to pick it up, was told it wasn't there but in actuality it was, they told it had been returned because no one picked it up, and instead of me paying for it as I did so on line, they didn't charge me because too much time had gone by. The manager of the store said no the order was there, and so my mom's friend had to go and pick it up making a second trip to get a product they had received. So after experiencing that messy order, I'm not surprised to see the mess on the Order Status page of this current order.

Hope everyone has smoother sailing. Oh and for whatever reason I cannot print anything of my snake/tag order from their site. Page comes up blank. I got around that for my purposes by taking a photo of the screen so I have the info. Really, really messed up.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So all of my stuff arrived today. Of the 7 things I ordered, 3 were damaged or broken. They threw everything on top of each other in a large box and then put the tombstone on top with one tiny bubble packet. Target sucks.

Here's my review:
Spellbook: broken
Spider tombstone: AMAZING. a perfect match to the buried at sea from last year.
Mansion doorbell: Awesome. Each ringtone is great and it looks good too.
Skelly snake: perfect, but can't coil.
Chihuahua skelly: much smaller than expected and I own a chihuahua. Maybe mine's just fat.
Tags: beautiful, as described above.
Pointing hand sign: cool, but damaged. Part of the paint rubbed off because the clock was rubbing on its face.
Cuckoo clock: nicer than I expected, good soundtrack, but definitely looks plastic. Also paint rubbed off the front.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

GOS surepost is handed off to USPS. As is fed-ex smartpost. It's all part of a deal whereby UPS and FedEx receive millions of dollars a year from the PO in turn they also handle the deliveries of numerous parcels for a much cheaper rate than it would cost themselves to do it. It's all part of agreements as the USPS doesn't have it's own airplanes. The USPS is actually fedex largest customer. To the tune of over a billion dollars a year and UPS receives 100's of millions annually from the USPS. It all boils down to finding the cheapest rate and hoping you get it or your receiver gets it.  In my experience it does take forever to receive packages through either of those methods, keeping in mind they aren't processed as quickly as mail you drop off at the PO as it isn't processed till after they drive it around then drop it off to a PO. FYI I received my claw foot bowl from Target today and it was delivered by my Postal Carrier. Did you try checking the tracking numbers on the PO site?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Vsalz said:


> So all of my stuff arrived today. Of the 7 things I ordered, 3 were damaged or broken. They threw everything on top of each other in a large box and then put the tombstone on top with one tiny bubble packet. Target sucks.
> 
> Here's my review:
> Spellbook: broken
> ...


Wow That is so funny. Well, not really but I was just thinking today whoever packed my clawfoot bowl was amazing. It was so well protected by cardboard in delicate areas, bubble wrap, bags etc. So sorry maybe it was a different warehouse or a worker that needs to find a new job!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz wow. Can't believe they put all that in one box with that heavy tombstone too. Sorry you had some damaged stuff. And can you imagine that they are shipping each of my 4 snakes in a separate box? Sheesh. They need to hire someone to revamp their shipping. Probably save them a lot of packaging, shipping costs and damage loss. Hey, if you can could you please post a photo of the snake? I thought from the Target photo of him that he did coil up.

Thanks for the info Cloe although I'm well acquainted with both SurePost and SmartPost living in an area that's a bit further away from the UPS and FedEx stations. They hand off to the post office all the time unless the shipper tells them otherwise and sometimes they do specify only UPS on more expensive items I guess; or I've had it where it was going to go to the post office but I've had another package coming to my house so UPS didn't hand the one off and delivered them both. Ordering early I don't mind the hand off so much but for me it does add an extra day or two. Post office does deliver on Saturday though so faster than waiting for Monday! I do kind of feel cheated by not getting it handled by the 2 delivery companies though given others get their packages delivered by them. The tags apparently aren't in the USPS system yet.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I placed 3 separate orders on July 20th. So far, have received only the black skull cookie jar, which I love. Packing was great(double boxed). Everything else says by Aug 23rd. Fingers crossed.

Glad to hear the spooky clock received a nicer than expected rating! Still waiting for mine


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's the snake. And as coiled as I could get it.















Here's the tombstone







And the tiny chihuahua next to my giant freaked out chihuahua.


----------



## Maggie0183 (Aug 19, 2016)

_How did you make the snake?_


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

It's from target. I wish I could take credit


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Odd. I'd swear I saw a stock photo of it coiled. I assume he would be hard to wrap around anything then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Vsalz! The snake does look like on the website (you can never be sure until one arrives) and yes, the Target website does say it can be coiled and they show this photo:










I wonder if it had to change from a prototype to final product during manufacturing. I really liked it in the above photo but will still be very happy to get them even if they aren't as flexible. Oriental Trading has a skeleton snake too; more expensive and doesn't look like it can move like this one does.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

There's no way mine can coil that tightly. It will break long before then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW that skeleton chihauhau is just the cutest! Looks like your guy is right at home with him.

I'll let you guys know how flexible my snakes are when they arrive.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

That tombstone looks pretty sweet. Target's "premium" tombstones usually don't disappoint. Sorry your stuff arrived broken, Vsalz. We've all been there.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Got my snake today!! He is AWESOME!!! He came coiled/zip tied in a coil out of the package...it was just him in a huge box with lots of those air bags type of packing protection. Very happy with this guy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz can you get yours to do that? Mine are arriving tomorrow, just checked tracking. The final snake still has not been found in the warehouse I guess. 

I picked up a DVD from Amazon (one of their licensed copies of the original) of ScreenscapeS, snakes Volume 2. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Screenscape...OWEEN-SPECIAL-EFFECTS-DVD-COBRA-/251916354735
The originals are harder to come by and more expensive on ebay. Anyway I hope to make a "terrarium" set up with a TV and DVR to create a "live" striking Egyptian cobra in one of the "displays" in my carnival sideshow. Says it has tracks with loops. I'll use some of my skeleton snakes in other displays like with the Sideshow Snake Lady. Maybe put out one or two by the skeleton horse this year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My snake's still listed as backordered though the expected arrival date still says the 19th through the 23rd. I ordered it on the 20th of last month. I wonder whether they're deliberately holding off until the candleholders come in, so they can ship them all together more cheaply. 
If I don't get ship notification by Mon, I'll try calling customer service and see what's up.
I did get a few goodies today---Terri Tarantula tombstone (Excellent-- nice and solid), multi-button doorbell (Great function; a little paint should enhance the plastic case. The case shape is nice, and the lighted buttons are nice. I just think it will look a bit better if its plastic-ness is concealed a bit. I also got the clock and "gravestone" wolves (though that's not my intended use for them). I'll pull them out and take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Ghost of spookie- mine came coiled like that, but it was zip tied and only does so if the entire snake is on its side (ie: if the snake is doing a somersault) AND you leave the zip tie on it. If you want it to look like the target photo where it is coiled and the tail and head are up like a real snake, I think it's going to have to be wired. 

Or-- maybe my snake is defective, to go with my defective spellbook, clock, and sign. At least Target is consistent.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> View attachment 287230
> 
> 
> Got my snake today!! He is AWESOME!!! He came coiled/zip tied in a coil out of the package...it was just him in a huge box with lots of those air bags type of packing protection. Very happy with this guy


somethings i cannot own, this is one of them, if i laid this snake out somewhere cool, like on a handrail or oh, the hallway floor, my husband would make a new door in a wall.............sigh............we are getting in the heartattack age too.......oh well, family and health first right?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL, maybe you could talk him into aversion therapy! It would be totally worth it!!

Hubby just called me from the car as he was leaving to run errands and asked me what the heck I bought from Target. There was a huge stack of four boxes on the front porch left by FedEx. 










And yep the bottom box had one coiled snake in it and the rest was air pillow fillers. What a waste and really all 4 snakes going to the same address on one order could have gone in one box. 

I just read a Wall Street Journal article the other day on companies who were saying this free shipping thing everyone has felt compelled to follow after Amazon started in order to get online sales, has not paid off and companies are losing money on it, even Amazon who apparently has had big shipping costs relative to a quarter of diminishing sales order growth. The article even interviewed someone from Target, which I found interesting. I should send him this photo. But what the article does say is that companies order boxes in bulk and only stock certain sizes. If the item can't go in their smallest box then it gets shipped in the larger one. Funny timing as we were just talking about this phenomenon here. If you are interested here's the 8/17 article "Online Shopping Mystery: Why Tiny Items Arrive in Giant Boxes" from the WSJ's Brian Baskin: http://www.wsj.com/articles/online-shopping-mystery-why-tiny-items-arrive-in-giant-boxes-1471455665 (just checked the link and see it's not showing everything but I did a search on Google for it and after clicking on a X on the Subscribe or Sign In window that popped up, it disappeared and I could see the whole article, not happening when I copied the link though). Interesting article nonetheless.

Ooojen, I ordered 5 snakes at one time and they just shipped me 4 with the 5th on backorder. Maybe I was the last person to get their order filled with current snake stock?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW No need to add a wire to pose him. He has a flexible one already built into his underside. Nice teeth too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*WARNING: More Snake Photos Ahead!*

While eating lunch took these photos of my guy. He's so cute! I can't stand the real thing and would be miles away from them. Always hated hiking on the Peninsula mountain trails during the summer. The hikers don't call it Rattlesnake Hill for no reason. No thanks!

Smiling for the Camera:

















What Big Fangs you have!










Got cozy and just taking a nap after lunch....zzzzzz.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ha! We have been playing with our snake too!! I hate reptiles/snakes, but love this guy! My kids have been scaring each other with him, my hubby has worn him around his neck, and I've set him up on display for a friend get together we are having tonight lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

He looks wonderful, GOS! Flexible enough to coil if he's positioned sideways instead of ribs-down-- which is close enough. I'm just glad he will coil. It certainly looks like he's worth the money!
So, yeah, glad you got most of yours...and , if you ordered on the 20th, you probably did get the last of the in-house stock. As long as they don't run out for good before I get mine, I'm ok with waiting a week or so. I have some Target toys for the mean time, and I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Oooo, I'm so excited about the snakes! He/she IS adorable Have 3 on order, which are apparently crawling their way from the warehouse, via the ancient Silk Trade Route As long as they get here before Oct, I'm fine, but it _would_ be fun to play with my own snakes prior to go-time. My initial thought was, if they weren't flexible, I would MAKE them flexible (or melt one as a sacrifice), with the heat gun/cold water dunk technique. Works great on skelly finger/hand realistic positioning, btw. For anyone who's received a non-compliant snake, it's a thought.

Interesting info, GoS, about the free shipping. The giant box with one snake ...gotta laugh at that one! That qualifies for the 'You had ONE job' award.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> Here's the snake. And as coiled as I could get it.
> View attachment 286990
> 
> View attachment 286991
> ...


Both of the Chihuahua's are cutie patooties!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are the wolves. They call them tombstones, but I see them more as doorway guardians or topping columns flanking a gateway. They're very nice and heavy, and I should be able to put them out well ahead of Halloween without worrying about how the weather will affect them.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Here are the wolves. They call them tombstones, but I see them more as doorway guardians or topping columns flanking a gateway. They're very nice and heavy, and I should be able to put them out well ahead of Halloween without worrying about how the weather will affect them.
> 
> View attachment 287494


These would make nice toppers for a critter tombstone. Not foam ones, since you mentioned they are heavy, but on a more substantial base.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

punkineater said:


> These would make nice toppers for a critter tombstone. Not foam ones, since you mentioned they are heavy, but on a more substantial base.


Hey, I could make a stone for "Larry Talbot" and put one on top! 
But of course I got a pair so I could flank something with them.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Such a tease that hardly any of the items aren't available online or in my local stores ! Love the prices, very reasonable
Saw a couple similar items at At Home yesterday, but target prices were better !


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

ooojen said:


> Here are the wolves. They call them tombstones, but I see them more as doorway guardians or topping columns flanking a gateway. They're very nice and heavy, and I should be able to put them out well ahead of Halloween without worrying about how the weather will affect them.
> 
> View attachment 287494


Love these! How tall/wide are they? Gives me a great idea for another tombstone.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They're roughly 19"x12"x7". I left them outside-- It's easier to be more precise in the daylight, but that's pretty close.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Big Mouth Billy Bass said:


> I wanted to buy the Animated Eyeball Doorbell from Gemmy, but they sold out during the pre-order.


I also saw a BUNCH of these at the "At Home" store when I went the other day! Check there


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone know when they are putting out their halloween candy? i have to buy about $200 worth every year for the 800 kids that come by


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

oh shoot, I didn't realize the pre order would close so fast! I really want that doorbell too! FYI - Someone got that doorbell at Big Lots in previous years too...

I called my store and they said they weren't sure when items would be in store, probably last week in Aug or first week in Sept - let the stalking begin!!!!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my snake hour glass today. As I opened it I was thinking this too was packed very well. Till I unwrapped it. I guess not well enough. Thinking I'll hold off and if I happen to see one in stores I'll exchange it. Otherwise I probably will get out the superglue as it is a clean break.  No snake yet. I think you got them all before I ordered GOS. LOL Though I do believe they charged me already for it and the cameo portraits. I rarely seem to get shipping notices and they are not in my spam either. Oh well, who doesn't love surprises?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe, oh too bad about the snake hourglass. It was one I liked immediately when I saw it but held off when I saw it was glass. I'd let them know that it was received broken however just so it's on the record. I ordered a hollow resin rattlesnake from Kmart a few years back that came broken so have shied away from ordering glass-like stuff from stores like this. The quality of their packing is kind of all over the place.

I looked back in my emails and saw that I ordered my snakes on 7/20 too so maybe I _was_ the last order processed when they ran out of stock. I'm just glad that they did a split order as some stores won't. 

BTW I had to go back to my email when Target sent me my shipping notice on my Tags to find the UPS tracking number. Still hasn't arrived at the post office as of this morning but due to be delivered SurePost tomorrow according to the UPS info so that USPS tracking should activate later today. The tags are in the area. Target's Order Status does still show the Tags listed but no tracking for it, it was there initially. Seeing the tracking is the only way to make sure it hasn't dropped off the truck or was delivered to someone else. Disappointing you haven't been getting emails on yours. Surprises are nice but....


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your snake, really glad you posted this though. I was literally minutes away from ordering one, they're finally back in stock.

I'd report it personally, they're likely to get it replaced pretty quick.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's too bad about the hourglass-- good that it was a clean break and that you should be able to fix it. Sometimes that's just easier than shipping things back or returning them and hoping for a replacement. 
MY skelly snakes and birds-foot candle holders are still listed as due to arrive between the 19th and 23. Since they're not shipped yet, the 23rd is a bit optimistic. I called, just because I'm afraid of having my order fall through the cracks. The customer service person said the order is still a go, but the items are still backordered. I asked whether they had a target date, but if they do, my rep couldn't find it. He assured me they are coming in, though. So as long as everything is on track, I won't get too worried about the exact date. I'll be happy to see them ship, though. 

I got my 3' poseable skelly today. It's proportioned like a tiny adult rather than like a kid skelly, which of course I knew before I ordered. Still, it looks more "wrong" in person, and I might swap out the tiny skull for a larger one if I can find a cheap 5-6" substitute with an articulated jaw. Other than that, it's a heck of a good deal for $15. It's fairly solid, and holds a pose quite well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

And now, the clock. Mixed review-- but overall I'm glad I got it.









The overall shape and form is excellent. I like the design a lot.
The finish looks like cheap plastic, but I expected that. It's very similar quality to the old animated spellbook, with the shiny "metallic" paint on plastic. I won't be _remaking_ it this year, but I fully expect to repaint and give it a new finish. 
When I got mine, it didn't work, but I see it was left ON in the box, so I figured the batteries were just shot. That was it; I put in new batteries and it's good to go. The animation is pretty cool. I like the red lighting that highlights the raven/crow when he pops out. The clock goes around, the door opens smoothly. I wish I had the know-how to put it on a timer instead of having it motion triggered. I'd like it on the mantle, but it will be annoying if it activates every time someone gets near it. I'll have to work on that timer idea. 
The sound is way too loud, which is typical of indoor props like this. With a piece of duct tape over the speaker holes, it's just right-- loud enough to hear at a party, but not so loud as to dominate all conversation. 
The face _almost_ has a nice finish. It's aged and would be the best-finished most realistic part of the prop...but on mine, the face wasn't applied smoothly. It's kind of buckled, and a piece of it even broke out along the top. The buckling makes it look as though the crystal is distorted, but that part is smooth. I'm going to see how it looks in low light tonight, and that will be the deciding factor on whether to keep it. If the face were smooth, I would definitely. If I send it back, it will be to get a replacement rather than a refund. I do like the piece, and I think it will look great with a new finish.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got my cat. It's a lot bigger and nicer than I expected. The sound effects are loud and kinda cheesy, totally spazzing out my dog. 

Maybe I can rig it somehow, to be quieter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ooojen said:


> And now, the clock. Mixed review-- but overall I'm glad I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos. With the coloring of it I do think it looks great with your stonework on the fireplace. Weird about the clock face though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I knew this the forum was going to double post on me again. Second one in a few minutes. I swear I am doing my reply to posts the same way I always do and don't know why I'm getting the error.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm waiting on Target here to get stuff.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I got my Wolf Tombstone today. I am thrilled with the quality.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I received my snake hourglass and a small resin tombstone today. Tomstone looks good but my hourglass snake is cracked in two places.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

our Big Lots had 2 of them out last week


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I had to return my snake hourglass as it was 100% broken  They said they wouldn't have it in stock and it was sold out online. I don't know how much I believe of that, but we will see. I also got the clock and LOVED it. Think it is a really fun prop.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

The DCPI for the Target Snake Hour Glass is: 240-43-1647

****ALSO: You can looks up items online, and search for each item DCPI by scrolling down on the item page. 

Step two! There is a Target DCPI site that is pretty accurate: http://brickseek.com/target-inventory-checker

Now it wont show stock like right now, but it will close to street date etc. It does show exactly how many are in stock. (Just be careful 100% relying on it though, it does come in handy so you are not driving all over the place and not wasting gas.)


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

My 3 snakes crawled in from their long trek today~IMO they are far better than what the Target pics represented! Very happy with the new creepy crawlies


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

ooojen said:


> And now, the clock. Mixed review-- but overall I'm glad I got it.
> 
> View attachment 287742
> 
> ...


Totally agree with everything you said. Very underwhelmed by the book. The clock looks rather cheap, but the animation is nice. Here are videos of the clock animation:


The clock, like the Target Dark Magic books, has more than one phrase, so that is rather nice. 

I am still waiting for the two different haunted doorbells.

Funny thing, the snake hourglass figures -- I bought silver one last year at Home Goods, part of their 2015 Halloween line.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got an email from target that my other items are backordered. New ship date is sept. 7th-26th. It also says the items I received yesterday were delivered on wed, sept. 7th. I'm so annoyed with target.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> I just got an email from target that my other items are backordered. New ship date is sept. 7th-26th. It also says the items I received yesterday were delivered on wed, sept. 7th. I'm so annoyed with target.


My Haunted TV is delayed as well.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Boo!
I would be shocked if stores didn't get ANY of them in, that would be weird I would think. I have called several of my local stores and they said they don't have any halloween decor in yet, but expect it either last week in Aug or first week of Sept

I missed the pre sale so am really hoping to grab the doorbell and cloches - and would love a few other random things too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I got the backorder email, too, and it's pretty important to give it a serious look. Mine said they'd automatically cancel my order if I didn't go to my order summary and confirm that I still wanted it. Auto-cancelling a backorder? That sounds to me like they're not sure they'll have enough to fill orders, or that the pre-orders will cut into store stock. 
I just called customer service yesterday and said it was important to me that the order didn't fall through the cracks; I really want the stuff. I was assured it was going to ship, albeit late. So then 12 hours later I have to re-re-confirm that I want it or they'll cancel. I understand how it works-- the service rep I talked to yesterday had no information, and the notification was blanket for people with backorders-- but still a bit frustrating for the customer. I could easily have skipped reading the email, since I just talked to the service rep-- and then my order would have been canceled.

Yep, the 7th through the 26th is a pretty wide window. I hope I'm home when it gets here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Came here to post the same message. I went to check my Order Status on the last remaining item I am waiting for, the final snake, and saw this on the Target site for my order:










So I then went to see if they sent an email and at least they did:


We just found out about an unexpected delay that affects your order (Order # xxx ) placed on 07/20/2016. We're sorry, but we may not be able to deliver your item(s) by the estimated delivery date you received with your original order.*If you still want your item(s), you will need to approve the new estimated delivery date(s) by visiting your order detail page*. We will do our best to fulfill the delayed item(s) from your order, but if we can't, we will let you know as soon as possible.If we don't hear from you, your item(s) will be canceled. You may also visit your order detail page to cancel item(s) if they are backordered or if you no longer want them.Remember, you will not be charged for any item until it ships. If items need to ship separately, your shipping charges will not increase.Thanks for shopping at Target. 


I approved the new delivery date on their website -- thankfully we did these pre-orders way ahead of time so even a 9/7 - 9/26 delivery window will be fine with me. 

Interestingly I read an article last night that was about Home Depot and it mentioned Target and how online shipping is affecting them. Article specifically talks about Target's revamping of its supply ship leadership team due to issues with order fulfillment. If they fill online orders from local store stock inventory then their shelves have been looking bare. Sound familiar? So things have been changing there. Here's the article: http://www.businessinsider.com/home-depot-is-finding-success-through-multiple-channels-2016-8

It's true, it's easy to overlook an email or you don't think to check your order status online with them and miss such a notice. Not sure how long the Approval Button stays active but hopefully all of our alerts to people here on the Forum will get their attention and prevent them from missing the message and getting their order cancelled. Really Target has no other way to notify us, and with a pushed out date some people would want to cancel at that point so I can also see Target's point in wanting to get approval. At least this time it wasn't like the notices I've gotten from GR where it gets delayed and then the item is cancelled anyway. Here's hoping not anyway.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Glad this heads up was posted because I did not read the email completely and would not have got my items!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If GoS hadn't gotten 3 out of her 4, I might almost wonder whether there truly was a shortage of the items, or whether it was a way to weed out a few non-cost-effective sales. If you're getting several things that can be shipped together in the same box, fine, but add the packaging shipping costs to the wholesale item cost, and how could they possibly make money sending a single $5 Zoomorphic candle-holder in a box by itself? It really seems like it would be a money-loser to offer free shipping on such low-ticket ($5 and $10) items when they ship in separate boxes. I could see a business trying to cut their losses by shaking off a few orders. However, it wouldn't make sense for them to break up someone's order, sending 3/4 of the items. 
I just hope I get at least one of the two snakes I ordered, but I guess I'll manage either way. 

Ditsterz -- there was a glitch with my order notification, too. I got the same backorder email for one item that already arrived. I really hate to see Target having trouble. I don't want Wally World to wind up being my only local discount store option.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> I also saw a BUNCH of these at the "At Home" store when I went the other day! Check there


I think they have them at Big Lots too. 
http://www.biglots.com/product/animated-eyeball-doorbell/p810247643?N=32864694&pos=1:11


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess today was the day for " the email" I got it too. I went ahead and approved the new date but if they keep pushing it back we will be lucky to get it by Christmas let alone Halloween. I'm thinkng I will probably find my items in storei before they even ship these suckers out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

UPS just arrived and thought I'd show you my skeleton rat. I had added him to my cart to make the minimum for free ship. 










Yep, decapitated. I think Farmer McGregor's wife got to him first! I was going to put his head back on but then had second thoughts about it. Time to make some lemonade. Decided I'll save him for my zombie farmer scene as is.

My Curiosity Tags arrived too. Nice enough I guess. Reinforced threading hole. I picked up these Sound fx boxes as well, think they were $10 each and will check them out tomorrow. Only thing I'm waiting on now from Target is the last snake.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I picked up these Sound fx boxes as well, think they were $10 each and will check them out tomorrow.


I'd love to hear your opinions and impressions on the sound fx boxes once you get a chance to play with them a bit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ooojen said:


> I'd love to hear your opinions and impressions on the sound fx boxes once you get a chance to play with them a bit. Thanks in advance.


Hi Ooojen, played with the Haunted Sound Effects Boxes today. They're $10. I don't have stereo equipment hooked up so couldn't try out the hard wired stereo jack connector (female plug for sound output through speakers); and apart from the diagram the instructions don't mention it at all.

The box is meant for indoor use or probably covered porch out of the elements. Takes 3 AAs (included). The box has 4 sounds, two categorized as indoor and 2 as outdoor. When triggered the box will rotate between the 2 designated 20-second sounds each time the device is triggered. Love that it has a volume control. The Try Me button will play all 4 sounds, otherwise you switch to chose which 2 you want the box to rotate through when triggered. The light/motion sensor works pretty well and is on a stiff wire so you can position it (nice feature). The sound quality is kind of what you expect from a speaker in a box like this but not bad. Wish I could have hooked it up to a stereo system to see how it sounded through there. For $10 for what it is I don't it's bad at all.


















Here's the primary sounds I heard:
Indoor sounds: 1) door chimes, door opening, cat screeching
2) door opening and I think chains dragging on the floor, wind sounds

Outdoor sounds: 1) wind, clock tower, raven, footsteps or hoofs on pavement (very brief)
2) thunder, owl hooting, croaking toad, cawing, witches cackling, bubbling cauldron


For another option to something like this Fright Props has a similar Xtreme version of this with more sound files (each trigger plays one of 27 sounds, I'm assuming it rotates through all of them but that's a guess, and it does have the ability to set it to just one sound). $5 more, on sale. No batteries included and the photo of it doesn't show either the sound sensor or the hardwired stereo jack (although it says it has a jack for sound). Doesn't say how long the sound files are either but there are 27 of them. No mention of volume control. http://www.frightprops.com/xtreme-haunted-sound-fx-box.html. This Xtreme Haunted Sound Box version is carried at varying prices by a number of places online. Seems like the version being sold by Target is unique to them.


----------



## SpookyCatGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

I got these pillows that are detachable and a crow frame all at the target dollar spot.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review of the sound box, GoS! I appreciate the information. I'm considering options for adding some sounds in various locations.
Older DD's fiance is a sound guy, and very, very good at what he does. (If only they lived closer!) I asked him about some cheap sound units, and he recommended a Raspberry Pi unit-- which he promptly picked up for me and loaded Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for my doorbell. He's a dear, and thinks it should be done _right_, but I don't have enough budget left for a slew of Raspberry Pi's (and can't expect him to fund more -- haha!) 
So, I'm looking at much cheaper units.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Glitterati said:


> Boo!
> I would be shocked if stores didn't get ANY of them in, that would be weird I would think. I have called several of my local stores and they said they don't have any halloween decor in yet, but expect it either last week in Aug or first week of Sept
> 
> I missed the pre sale so am really hoping to grab the doorbell and cloches - and would love a few other random things too.


I looked back through my post history and first sighting of halloween at target (for me) was 9/14. Also- the doorbell is also being sold at biglots


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ooojen said:


> which he promptly picked up for me and loaded Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for my doorbell.


That's awesome. The first or second year after we moved into our house, my wife played Chopin's Funeral March on our grand piano when I answered the door for trick or treaters. Back then I actually answered the door in full costume....these days I say "it's way too hot for that" when she asks if I'm dressing up.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you! I saw a link someone posted to the Big Lots doorbell, I know it's nit-picky, but the base color of theirs I find horrid (and not in a good way!!) LOL.
I think the target version looks better...so will hold out for that, and will check again at At Home at hopefully their halloween stock continues to build.
Good to know about Target in store from last year - thanks for checking that!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

If you buy one of those doorbells, make sure you test it out in the store. Last year I found about a dozen of them at Big Lot's and not a single one worked correctly. Had to wait until Target put some out, and even then not every Target store carried them.

The doorbells cost $5 more at At Home, btw.

EDIT: For clarity's sake, I'm talking about the eyeball doorbell.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There are 2 doorbells at Target and BL this year. The eyeball one and the apartment one.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were in Target today picking up a few things and I was very shocked to see that school supplies were being condensed down and almost a whole section was already Halloween candy and food products.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We're going there this weekend for some household items and I'll be curious to see what's set up. I do want some of those pumpkin spice Cherrios and hope I don't forget to look for them.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Was in the grocery section at Target today and they were getting the candy out. I didn't have time to run to the other side of the store to see if it looks like the decor is about to move in, but I plan to go tomorrow so I'll check back!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Was in a local Target today, but they didn't have anything yet. Back to School was still all over the place (going on 4 weeks after school started back) I wish they would leave the Halloween stuff out as long after Halloween Night as they do all the backpacks and pencils after school starts.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> We were in Target today picking up a few things and I was very shocked to see that school supplies were being condensed down and almost a whole section was already Halloween candy and food products.


Wildly clapping hands!!!! We can all hope that Target is on time this year with BTS out and Halloween IN. Thanks for the good news, Shadowbat!

Well, heck, misery loves company! My orders are also postponed Fingers crossed what seemed to be a boom does not turn into a bust.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I went to Target today and saw the beginnings of Halloween in the section near the cashiers. Back to School is still taking up the "specialty" area, but in a week or two, it should be in full spooky mode.


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

I went today too. They had the seasonal section totally cleared out of back to school (that was all pushed to the edges) and getting prepped for Halloween. The Dollar Spot up front had a few Halloween doo dads like a cheap wooden haunted house and some treat bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I work at a Target. We set Halloween candy a few days ago and will hopefully be setting up the decor section in the next week or so. We have a ton of universities and schools, so that section tends to linger a bit before the spooky awesomeness of Halloween can drive it away.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

So excited. Received my third item from Target on Friday. After the disappointing book and the nice, but kinda cheap looking clock, I finally received something that I really like. The Halloween Premium Doorbell. It is really cool. 









It has a number of buttons and each one has a different message! I am really pleased with this item! You can see the doorbell in action in this video link:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I received my small cloche & absolutely adore it! It is perfectly Halloween - a tiny black bat is the finial on top & it adds just that touch of Halloween that I think is just right. I'm going to desperately try to get my hands on one of the large cloche's at a store (not available online at the time I ordered). If Target is paying attention, they will continue to carry these because they are so versatile & I imagine they are going to be immensely popular. 

When I ordered, I was a little short of the free shipping amount, so on a whim I added the "Enter if you dare" sign to put me over. I'm actually happier with it than I expected to be! It's listed only in stores now, but it's heavy for its size, has a good gold foil edging on it & has a pretty heavy chain attached to it for hanging. It's $6.00. I will probably hang it right next to my front door. I like that it's spooky-elegant looking. 

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-wooden-sign/-/A-50908040


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I received my small cloche & absolutely adore it! It is perfectly Halloween - a tiny black bat is the finial on top & it adds just that touch of Halloween that I think is just right. I'm going to desperately try to get my hands on one of the large cloche's at a store (not available online at the time I ordered). If Target is paying attention, they will continue to carry these because they are so versatile & I imagine they are going to be immensely popular.
> 
> When I ordered, I was a little short of the free shipping amount, so on a whim I added the "Enter if you dare" sign to put me over. I'm actually happier with it than I expected to be! It's listed only in stores now, but it's heavy for its size, has a good gold foil edging on it & has a pretty heavy chain attached to it for hanging. It's $6.00. I will probably hang it right next to my front door. I like that it's spooky-elegant looking.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-wooden-sign/-/A-50908040


That sign is pretty cool, especially for $6. I'm going to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got notification that my Zoomorphic Candle Holders shipped today. They're due to arrive the day after we leave on vacation! (We have someone looking after the place, so they'll bring them in.) It's nice that they're on their way, but by the time I'm able to offer an opinion on them, they'll probably be in stores. 
I'm glad I ordered what I wanted online, because I expect I'll miss the store debut, and will come home to picked-over goods. 

The snake skeletons are still on hold with a rather wide expected arrival window. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got these at Target in $ area. The tallest is 8". $3 each


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Target put out more candy and food items as well as a ton of stuff on the Dollar Spot section. Actually some realy nice stuff this year too. Prices seemed to range from $1 to $5. Sorry I didn't get pictures.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I picked up these mini candy buckets today at Target. They were also in the Dollar Spot section. 6 for $1, which I thought was pretty good. I might go back and pick up the rest of the mini buckets they had out on the way home. The Dollar Spot section at my Target looked pretty ransacked, or maybe they just didn't have all their stuff out yet. I saw just a few pillows, a couple of those mini tombstones, and various other indoor decor items. They also had a ceramic witch cauldron candy jar as well as a mummy candy jar for $3 each. 

Over by the seasonal section, the Halloween candy aisles were about half stocked. Back to school stuff was still out, but hopefully that'll change in the next few weeks.









EDIT: if anyone is interested in the mini buckets, the DPCI number on these is 234-25-0889. For those of you who don't know, you can check store inventory using a site like fyndly.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

So the official set date for the Halloween merchandise is about the second week of September....but my store has already started clearing out the boring school supplies and we started getting the shelves ready for the delightfully spooky things. As the stuff hits the shelves at my store, I'll snap up some pictures for you all.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

The local Target started putting out their Halloween goodies today. I did pickup a bat skeleton for $10.00. Going back on Saturday to get a couple of the snake skeletons.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

hermit4099 said:


> The local Target started putting out their Halloween goodies today. I did pickup a bat skeleton for $10.00. Going back on Saturday to get a couple of the snake skeletons.


Any of the Zombie light up brains? I'm curious how they look in person.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

SonofJoker said:


> So the official set date for the Halloween merchandise is about the second week of September....but my store has already started clearing out the boring school supplies and we started getting the shelves ready for the delightfully spooky things. As the stuff hits the shelves at my store, I'll snap up some pictures for you all.


lol "boring school supplies" that goes through my mind every time I check to see if any halloween has snuck its way onto the sales floor yet


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I received my small cloche & absolutely adore it! It is perfectly Halloween - a tiny black bat is the finial on top & it adds just that touch of Halloween that I think is just right. I'm going to desperately try to get my hands on one of the large cloche's at a store (not available online at the time I ordered). If Target is paying attention, they will continue to carry these because they are so versatile & I imagine they are going to be immensely popular.
> 
> When I ordered, I was a little short of the free shipping amount, so on a whim I added the "Enter if you dare" sign to put me over. I'm actually happier with it than I expected to be! It's listed only in stores now, but it's heavy for its size, has a good gold foil edging on it & has a pretty heavy chain attached to it for hanging. It's $6.00. I will probably hang it right next to my front door. I like that it's spooky-elegant looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

hermit4099 said:


> The local Target started putting out their Halloween goodies today. I did pickup a bat skeleton for $10.00. Going back on Saturday to get a couple of the snake skeletons.


which one? decorations too?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

When I clicked on the link it says this item is "in stock" at my store. I pulled out my gift cards and headed over. NOTHING out except dollar stuff. Big disappointment. I guess they just mean it is present at the store.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> When I clicked on the link it says this item is "in stock" at my store. I pulled out my gift cards and headed over. NOTHING out except dollar stuff. Big disappointment. I guess they just mean it is present at the store.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


You should have asked an employee. 
That happened at my store for an item a couple years ago. Went there and nothing, associate said they didn't have it. Got a manager who looked in their handheld, saw it said it was in stock. Went to the backroom and 10 minutes later out of the backroom it came. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

RichardG said:


> You should have asked an employee.
> That happened at my store for an item a couple years ago. Went there and nothing, associate said they didn't have it. Got a manager who looked in their handheld, saw it said it was in stock. Went to the backroom and 10 minutes later out of the backroom it came.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, this happened to me last year. I went to Target to grab a specific jack o' lantern which was supposedly in stock, but there were none on the shelves. I asked a manager who was passing by and he went to the back and got one for me.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, I probably should have. There are a lot of things I want to get. 
Today is my sons 21st birthday so I had a lot on my mind getting ready for party.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Same scenario happened to me today. Went to a specific store as only 2 in my area showed in stock. Nothing out at all other than the $!-$3 tables in front. Waited forever at the CS desk to ask and was told it probably says in stock but it is in the back room unpacked. I asked when I might be able to purchase and her reply was they will be putting their candy out in a week, costumes and decor in 2 weeks. Which brings that thought to mind. Why do stores put their candy out way before their decor? I purchase decor all year long actually probably the month of October being the least as I'm too busy to shop. If I bought candy this early I'd probably be 10 lbs heaver and have to repurchase anyway.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Same scenario happened to me today. Went to a specific store as only 2 in my area showed in stock. Nothing out at all other than the $!-$3 tables in front. Waited forever at the CS desk to ask and was told it probably says in stock but it is in the back room unpacked. I asked when I might be able to purchase and her reply was they will be putting their candy out in a week, costumes and decor in 2 weeks. Which brings that thought to mind. Why do stores put their candy out way before their decor? I purchase decor all year long actually probably the month of October being the least as I'm too busy to shop. If I bought candy this early I'd probably be 10 lbs heaver and have to repurchase anyway.


You answered your own question. People do buy it early, temptation strikes, they dig in and then have to rebuy. It's not unusual for it to happen more than once either, so that's why they bring out the consumables first.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> Same scenario happened to me today. Went to a specific store as only 2 in my area showed in stock. Nothing out at all other than the $!-$3 tables in front. Waited forever at the CS desk to ask and was told it probably says in stock but it is in the back room unpacked. I asked when I might be able to purchase and her reply was they will be putting their candy out in a week, costumes and decor in 2 weeks. Which brings that thought to mind. Why do stores put their candy out way before their decor? I purchase decor all year long actually probably the month of October being the least as I'm too busy to shop. If I bought candy this early I'd probably be 10 lbs heaver and have to repurchase anyway.



Somewhere I think in this thread near the beginning of it, I warned people of my experience early on last year when things were first showing up as being in stores. I was looking for alligator skulls and wanted to buy them early and not run around later looking for them. Target's inventory I have found is pretty accurate but yes, in the very beginning before they have stocked the floor, the numbers only mean what's been shipped to them. One stock clerk felt bad for me because I was the 2nd or 3rd store that had shown stock online (and I showed her on my phone her store did too, and why I drove to it). She went in the backroom and found 1 for me and brought it out. Don't think she wanted to get in trouble releasing more and told me when her device said they were suppose to be putting it on the floor. The timing was early so I happily left with my one and the cashier said, oh are they stocking halloween already...I just laughed.


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

The target near me has seven rows of Halloween out (including costumes). Shelves aren't totally filled out but all of the plastic skeletons (including the coiled snake) are out, Halloween lanterns, super cute felt animals, the crow clock, the radio, the phone, the stone wolf tombstones, a lot of tin signs, and the little plastic goodies for treat bags and more. I'll take some more pictures next time I go. BUT they had this felt cat pumpkin with the face sewn on upside down which was hilarious.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

One of the Targets in Raleigh had a bunch out. I did ask for help in an item not on shelves yet, but they couldn't find it.
Very happy with the brains!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My Target only has candy on the shelf


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

one of mine had a bunch of stuff out.! $30 later.......


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I got the cat, bat and pumpkin. they didnt have the skull. i def want that one. also got the bat and ghost sitters above ($3) I am sooooo excited. my house is fully decked out!


----------



## Dreadful (Aug 9, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> I got the cat, bat and pumpkin. they didnt have the skull. i def want that one. also got the bat and ghost sitters above ($3) I am sooooo excited. my house is fully decked out!


I bought the two ghost sitters, the bat pumpkin and two little birds dressed up in costume. They were so cute I couldn't help myself and look great lining the headboard in my room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to the two closest Targets to me today, they were starting at least but no actual decor out yet. Some costumes and some food stuff.























so far no cauldrons like last year, they had the skull and pumpkin with cakes


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the cute pumpkin container of candy. I've never had the pumpkin spice candy corn before...sounds...not good. Anyone who's tried it, how is it? never had the Booterscotch M & M's either.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Jenn&MattFromPA said:
> 
> 
> > I received my small cloche & absolutely adore it! It is perfectly Halloween - a tiny black bat is the finial on top & it adds just that touch of Halloween that I think is just right. I'm going to desperately try to get my hands on one of the large cloche's at a store (not available online at the time I ordered). If Target is paying attention, they will continue to carry these because they are so versatile & I imagine they are going to be immensely popular.
> ...


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> Livetohaunt86 said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVEEEE ALL THREE OF YOUR FIGURES!!!!
> ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I forgot I also got a few of these brown/amber bottles from teh $1 - $3 bin. Got them to make potion bottles, I used to get the brown from Hobby Lobby but they really cut their colored bottle selection back ( at least in my area) and I can't find the brown anymore so I was happy to see these, they had clear as well. 
Also had blackish grey ones in the Halloween section of the $ bins.
I also got a couple large black wooden coffin boxes like they sell at Michaels only these are about 3 times the size. not sure what I got them for except I like to do miniatures so i will probably do something like that inside them.









can't see this well, terrible picture


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome-glad that some items are starting to be put out. I enjoy all the neat artwork on little things like the M&M's and and the Ghoul-Aid packing.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

i got the owl pyrex


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went to the two closest Targets to me today, they were starting at least but no actual decor out yet. Some costumes and some food stuff.
> 
> View attachment 305162
> 
> ...


I got the owl pyrex


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

pondobaba said:


> i got the owl pyrex


I did too. They had the sugar skull and the black cat ( which I didn't post the pic) which are the same as last year. i just liked the owl and the orange lid.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love the cute pumpkin container of candy. I've never had the pumpkin spice candy corn before...sounds...not good. Anyone who's tried it, how is it? never had the Booterscotch M & M's either.


I can't speak for the Booterscotch, but the Pecan Pie M&Ms just taste like brown sugar and chocolate. I love that pumpkin candy container, too. I shouldn't start buying candy now. That's a bad idea for our house! Although, having the empty container would be nice (and fast). 

I love the Pyrex dishes, but I don't know what I'd do with them. I guess I could start doing away with my cruddy plastic leftovers containers, but I'd hate to use these so much, that the designs would wear off. I guess I could hand wash them like I do my stainless steel pans and travel mugs.

In the last several years, I've liked their "dollar section" stuff more than their actual Halloween section, so I'm excited to go see what they've got this week!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The light up brains are really awesome. It is hard to see in the store, but they light up nicely and have good color.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I can't speak for the Booterscotch, but the Pecan Pie M&Ms just taste like brown sugar and chocolate. I love that pumpkin candy container, too. I shouldn't start buying candy now. That's a bad idea for our house! Although, having the empty container would be nice (and fast).
> 
> I love the Pyrex dishes, but I don't know what I'd do with them. I guess I could start doing away with my cruddy plastic leftovers containers, but I'd hate to use these so much, that the designs would wear off. I guess I could hand wash them like I do my stainless steel pans and travel mugs.
> 
> In the last several years, I've liked their "dollar section" stuff more than their actual Halloween section, so I'm excited to go see what they've got this week!


I went ahead and bought the Bootterscotch M&M's even thought they were over 3 bucks for what seemed like a smallish bag. The M&M's themselves are larger than regular ones and I really like them, my daughter likes them too, kept coming back asking for more and asked if I could be another bag. We both like butterscotch though and i know that is an iffy flavor for a lot of folks. If anyone likes Bootterscotch they are worth a go,

I didn't see any Pecan pie, I would have bought those because that is my fav pie of all time...well that and peach cobbler with melting vanilla icecream.

I didn't get the pumpkin spice candy corn though , wanted to look around and see if anyone gave their opinion on them first.

I got a pack of the caramel apple peeps. I didn't try them last year because 2 bucks for 3 freakin peeps made me laugh hysterically at how stupid someone would have to be to pay that.....and then I bought some yesterday.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I have found the pecan pie mms at Walmart this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I NEED that owl pattern Halloween Pyrex dish!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I ran to my Target to see if they had the Pyrex, but the only Halloween they had out was the dollar spot section up front. I hope I can get there once they put them out before they sell out! I got the cat and ghost ones from the previous year, so I really need that owl one!!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

I purchased the Pyrex containers a few years back post-Halloween Nd the images do not wear off even in the dishwasher.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it just me or is Target's pricing on some stuff a little...weird? Like those tin cans on the first page? $45?! Are they crazy? Or those cool retroish cat lantern string lights...$25 is a little pricey for lantern string lights.

But other stuff is priced great...$3 for ceramic multi color pumpkin light, $12 for the zombie brains...


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Y'all...the cauldron mugs aren't coming back this year :\ They had the tag for "mug cake mix" out on friday, and when I checked yesterday they had mug cake mixes, but they were a pumpkin and a skull

EDIT: Oh I see AP. Still sad!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I did too. They had the sugar skull and the black cat ( which I didn't post the pic) which are the same as last year. i just liked the owl and the orange lid.


I try to get the new ones that come out every year. i love them. I know it's silly but i like the burnt orange color lid.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I NEED that owl pattern Halloween Pyrex dish!!!


I have 6 of them now.. lol


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went ahead and bought the Bootterscotch M&M's even thought they were over 3 bucks for what seemed like a smallish bag. The M&M's themselves are larger than regular ones and I really like them, my daughter likes them too, kept coming back asking for more and asked if I could be another bag. We both like butterscotch though and i know that is an iffy flavor for a lot of folks. If anyone likes Bootterscotch they are worth a go,
> 
> I didn't see any Pecan pie, I would have bought those because that is my fav pie of all time...well that and peach cobbler with melting vanilla icecream.
> 
> ...


pecan pie are at walmart


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Aw man, I want one of those pumpkin mugs. Last year I had a hell of a time tracking down ONE cauldron mug.

Target also has these cool tin ghosts in the candy aisle that have Spree, Smarties, etc. inside. I bought them just for the ghosts and gave the candy away. There are three different ones...I got two of them last year, then picked up the one I was missing last week. Just noticed I managed to buy one with a dent in the head....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

pondobaba said:


> pecan pie are at walmart



Thanks pondobaba and RichardG. I will look for them next time I'm there.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but there's a nice online promo that ends today on halloween decor and costumes, $10 off 50 or $20 off 80. My problem was that most of the things I wanted couldn't be bought online (and why are all the pillows unavailable??  ) and it doesn't look like the coupon can be used instores. I finally was able to find enough things I wanted (fire and ice light, skeleton hands, scorpion and alligator skellies, cemetery sign, and the animated raven). 

No promo code needed, just add the correct amount of halloween goodies to your cart and it should apply automatically.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I try to get the new ones that come out every year. i love them. I know it's silly but i like the burnt orange color lid.





pondobaba said:


> I have 6 of them now.. lol


I love the orange colored lid, too...and the fact that it has owls makes me super happy, lol! I have the ones form last year, and hope to get the ones from this year. If I had known about the previous ones, I would have bought those, too, lol. I have a snowflake one, as well, from the other holiday, lol. I love Pyrex. I normally look for the vintage stuff, but these new holiday ones are too adorable...and they are well made.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my Owl Pyrex, today!! Woo-hoo!! Or, should I say, " Who-Whooooo", lol.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Would someone be willing to pick up the trick or treat pillow from the dollar spot for me and ship it. It's $5.00 The only target store is far from me and when i call either no one picks up the phone or they tell me they are too busy help me. I do have paypal so I can send payment that way. It's too darn cute to pass up


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

forgot to add the photo


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Target I went to today has nothing, but they had the dollar section up front and where clearing out back to school it looked like. Had candy set. With as many people they had working to set it it could be done in no time lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyx0x (Sep 2, 2016)

I went to Target a few days ago and they had no Halloween decorations up mostly school stuff and they were starting to put out Halloween candy. I did however find a bunch of Halloween stuff in there dollar section!! If you would like pictures I will post them!?

I bought a bunch of Pillows, a glass witches caldron, battery powered lights, a glass pumpkin, a few wooden halloween cutouts. And One wood sign from target also!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I purchased the Pyrex containers a few years back post-Halloween Nd the images do not wear off even in the dishwasher.


That's great to know!

Like someone else said, I really like vintage Pyrex, but these are so cool. And hey, someday they'll be vintage too, and even more cool, because they're Halloween! Now, when will I get to Target? Ack! My town needs more stores. I have to drive almost an hour to get anything.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, please. I'd love to see what you got.



Cheyx0x said:


> I went to Target a few days ago and they had no Halloween decorations up mostly school stuff and they were starting to put out Halloween candy. I did however find a bunch of Halloween stuff in there dollar section!! If you would like pictures I will post them!?
> 
> I bought a bunch of Pillows, a glass witches caldron, battery powered lights, a glass pumpkin, a few wooden halloween cutouts. And One wood sign from target also!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know if this is happening to anyone else but I am beginning to think I won't be getting my snake or those cheapy skeleton portraits from them. I paid out of my checking and I have watched the charge pending in and out since I ordered. It was there for about the last 10 days as pending but I noticed this morning it is gone again. I don't get why they didn't pull it from a store for those of us that preordered when they stated they were available. I'm guessing the order total left to ship is only $19.00 and change and isn't worth the cost and bother maybe. Like I have seen others posted why don't they gather up the whole order instead of shipping each item singly?


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks pondobaba and RichardG. I will look for them next time I'm there.


you are very welcome!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloe said:


> I don't know if this is happening to anyone else but I am beginning to think I won't be getting my snake or those cheapy skeleton portraits from them. I paid out of my checking and I have watched the charge pending in and out since I ordered. It was there for about the last 10 days as pending but I noticed this morning it is gone again. I don't get why they didn't pull it from a store for those of us that preordered when they stated they were available. I'm guessing the order total left to ship is only $19.00 and change and isn't worth the cost and bother maybe. Like I have seen others posted why don't they gather up the whole order instead of shipping each item singly?


I assume items ship from different warehouses, so that's why stuff arrives in multiple shipments, kinda like Amazon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> That's great to know!
> 
> Like someone else said, I really like vintage Pyrex, but these are so cool. And hey, someday they'll be vintage too, and even more cool, because they're Halloween! Now, when will I get to Target? Ack! My town needs more stores. I have to drive almost an hour to get anything.


Exactly, lol! They are simply too cute to pass up, and they will be vintage someday, lol. I will add, too, that mine I bought from target last year wash up very nicely, as well! I was nervous because so much new stuff doesn't wash as well. I was very happy with them, and I will gladly keep buying them to add in with my Vintage Pyrex if they keep up with the good quality!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought two of the wolf "tombstones" last year and used them to flank my fireplace. Really nice quality! This year I bought the vintage radio and the cawing raven, which are both great. I've got the wolf's head on order, but it hasn't been delivered yet.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to local Target on my lunch, they had all the stuff that everyone seems to like


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

The Target closest to me only had candy and a couple of things. I picked up 3 skulls and 2 hands.









The beverage dispenser was cool.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Local Target seems to be devoting 90% [at least] of their space to kid's costumes, mostly Avengers or Batman-themed. I loves me some Avengers and Batman, but c'mon guys. Decorations are definitely getting the shaft. 

Will check back to see how the situation develops, but right now I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

These look so cool!! Now I kind of want them too!! :joy: I am excited - the 2 cloches were able for order again and the eyeball doorbell was available for in store pick up!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

CHEFJULI said:


> I want those doorbells! They also have every skeleton item known to mankind! LOL! Snakes, Lizards, frogs to name a few! They have really upped their offerings this year!
> http://www.target.com/c/indoor-hall...tegId=328002&Nao=24&type=products#sn-50929121


 FYI, they have the same doorbell at Big Lots, it's really cute, I picked up one.


----------



## Cheyx0x (Sep 2, 2016)

MissT said:


> Yes, please. I'd love to see what you got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here are some of the Halloween stuff from target! I have to get pictures of the rest! The October 31st is so cool because you flip it to the other side and says happy Halloween! Also the pumpkin lights up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> I don't know if this is happening to anyone else but I am beginning to think I won't be getting my snake or those cheapy skeleton portraits from them. I paid out of my checking and I have watched the charge pending in and out since I ordered. It was there for about the last 10 days as pending but I noticed this morning it is gone again. I don't get why they didn't pull it from a store for those of us that preordered when they stated they were available. I'm guessing the order total left to ship is only $19.00 and change and isn't worth the cost and bother maybe. Like I have seen others posted why don't they gather up the whole order instead of shipping each item singly?



Hi Cloe, I posted a link a while back in this thread to an article about stores shipping things for free that addressed this very fact within the article too. The article contained an interview with someone from Target who indicated that in the past they did pull stock from the stores to fill online orders and then people who went to the stores would find empty shelf space and be discouraged from going to the store so the decision was made this year to keep the two inventories separate. When I spoke with a customer service rep for Home Depot online when checking on my horse, she told me that Home Depot online and store inventories are kept separate too.

I'm still waiting for my last snake so can at least tell you that it hasn't shipped out to me either. In fact I checked my order status this morning and saw an expected shipping range of 9/7 to later in the month. I do think we'll get them shipped this month. Clearly they underestimated the popularity of the snakes and sure it takes a few weeks to get more into the online warehouse channels. While kind of a pain to wait, I am glad they offered them online and I won't have to chase them down in the stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm. I was in our store a few days ago and they hadn't set up halloween yet. Just checked for snakes online and see that supposedly a number of stores in my area have them in stock now and some not. If you guys do see something listed in stock, still wise to call ahead and ask at this point if it's on the floor yet or whether only received in the stockroom and not put out. If it's on the floor, I have found they will hold it for you at Customer Service if you are coming in that day.


----------



## Greyhounds2 (Mar 8, 2015)

My snake just shipped today but I found one lonely snake in the store yesterday. He just fits in a bell jar I got at Michael's. I will use the other snake somewhere else. You can't have too many skeleton snakes.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucky you. As I posted earlier they removed the pending charge from my account so I'm sure it wasn't shipped. Silly me went ahead and ordered the large cloche a few days ago along with 10 skeleton hands hoping I could get at least 2 or 3 matched sets and return the rest and a couple fillers to use the coupon. Got the your order was shipped email. They shipped 1 skeleton hand. I kid you not for a total of $1.80. LOL It's getting too late in the year for me to store chase as I'm so behind and everything I'm looking for says out of stock in any of the stores near me. If anyone spots a few sets of matched hands, a snake, and one of those $3.00 clear pictures of the crow and gates and would be willing to ship to me please pm me.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped by on my way home from work Tuesday and they were just putting the candy in the shelves. The woes of school not starting until after Labor Day! At least they had the stuff out in the Dollar Section so I was able to get these pictures that I wanted and some boooterschotch m&ms!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloe said:


> Lucky you. As I posted earlier they removed the pending charge from my account so I'm sure it wasn't shipped. Silly me went ahead and ordered the large cloche a few days ago along with 10 skeleton hands hoping I could get at least 2 or 3 matched sets and return the rest and a couple fillers to use the coupon. Got the your order was shipped email. They shipped 1 skeleton hand. I kid you not for a total of $1.80. LOL It's getting too late in the year for me to store chase as I'm so behind and everything I'm looking for says out of stock in any of the stores near me. If anyone spots a few sets of matched hands, a snake, and one of those $3.00 clear pictures of the crow and gates and would be willing to ship to me please pm me.


I'm at Target all the time, especially around this time of year. If I see any of this stuff I'll grab it for you.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im trying to do a store pickup and shows instock but its not and i cant change to another store, it wont switch my order to another store, any ideas? i hate target ordering so much...........agggghhhh...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

One of our stores is pretty much set! Yippie


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Went back to target today after online showing I could pick up the eyeball doorbell in my closet store and they had LOTS AND LOTS of decor out!! It was paradise!!!!!
Got that doorbell, the 2 sizes in glass bowls on a claw, metal claw salad servers, lots of skeleton animals (mantel theme), ouija tray, 3 cloches...I think that's about it!!
I was really tempted to buy the TV. I wish the clock had been there too, I want to see it in person.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Glitterati said:


> Went back to target today after online showing I could pick up the eyeball doorbell in my closet store and they had LOTS AND LOTS of decor out!! It was paradise!!!!!
> Got that doorbell, the 2 sizes in glass bowls on a claw, metal claw salad servers, lots of skeleton animals (mantel theme), ouija tray, 3 cloches...I think that's about it!!
> I was really tempted to buy the TV. I wish the clock had been there too, I want to see it in person.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had checked out those cloches online, what are they like in person? do they look like obvious plastic? none of my stores are set up yet


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Glitterati said:
> 
> 
> > Went back to target today after online showing I could pick up the eyeball doorbell in my closet store and they had LOTS AND LOTS of decor out!! It was paradise!!!!!
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So is it safe to say, the best things are in the "Dollar Spot" section again?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I got my TV in the mail today. LOVE it!! Pricey, but I had gift cards.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is an actual


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Another


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is the clock, I bought and the pic was taken at home


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

that clock is so cute....i didnt investigate it last nite, so i found one store stocked or about 95% stocked....huge area for target. the online order pickup they took off thats why i could move it to another store, again....their online is so messed up every year. but, omg, go check out what they do have. id really like to say not alot of "stuff", junky mess but its all really usable and good...........i got waaaaay more than i was after. husband in the car and not asking me what are you going to use that for...haha.... they also have in the candy section, a cake mix by pillsbury for pumpkin cake, we make cakes with spirits...haha, liquor, not ghosts...im going to do this with dark rum, i use the box cakes and tweak it.....was really excited to see that also.......cheerios were GONE... the cloches in the halloween section are very nice...btw also..........


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

can someone post the oujia tray, i didnt see that when i went.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I can when I get home later!

Also, my friend found the clock at a store near her house and is grabbing it for me today!

Has anyone bought the apothecary luminaries? they look so fun, but reviews are not good. my store did not have them:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-apothecary-luminaries-6-ct/-/A-51188139


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

OK so i got myself in just a smidge of trouble this am............i pulled the trigger on that skeleton snake...who can resist that thing...now my husband has a huge huge aversion to snakes...huge, will trample you flat if he sees one............couldnt resist it.....i'll pay the price.....hes in his office at his desk and i put the snake around my neck like a necklace with the head on my shoulder facing out and stepped into the office by him this morning.... then............he looks up takes two looks and focuses on the snake and it took a second for his eyes to register with the brain and the chair shoots backwards across the room and he levitates in the air.............im not sorry....it was so worth it.......im in the doghouse for awhile.......the snake is now dangling from my front door light fixture right above the doorbell.....he says he wont go in the front door till i throw it away.....i think i have a nice new pet now.....lets see who else we get.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

If any of you live in a area where you can get google express deliveries i would check it out. this is all from target.

They have soo many candy, the vintage radio, skeleton toad, fish, toad, Scorpio and bat, haunted eye doorbell, hanging skeleton his and her frame, posable skeleton, skeleton hand severs, the spooky phone, large and small cloche jar, reaper bust with lit eyes, the bird cage, the black cat with green eyes, wolf wall decor, lost souls cemetary with post. shirts, socks...sooo much stuff.

I am looking for my trick or treat pillow...so far nothing but it seems they are adding more and more stuff by the hour.

They had the snake hourglass but its gone now.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I looked online and a store a few towns over had the spider tombstone. I drove over and found only one aisle of candy. I asked a clerk and he volunteered to check in back. I was so happy when he returned with a box! As soon as I put it in my cart another clerk came and told the first guy that he shouldn't have gave it to me. Luckily he let me keep it. I later overheard that clerk mention that he wanted it for himself! Score! Another haunter success story! Love this forum!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I got my target order today. (Made a joke out of what they sent in an earlier post). I am now the owner of 1 left hand LOL! In their defense they also shipped out the cloche too. Separately, naturally. Still no word on the other 9 hands. Oh and that $19.00 hold is back and deducted from my balance again.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> So is it safe to say, the best things are in the "Dollar Spot" section again?


There is some cute stuff in the $ section but I don't think only the best things are there. I think they have some nice decor. I got the claw feet candle holders, they are heavy and look good. there are a lot of things that are really nice.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry, all of Halloween decor has taken over our spare bedroom . It's a good weight and is a good material. Doesn't look or feel cheap.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to cross post this in the Lab thread as well.
Target has some cool amber jars in the first section as you walk in the store. $3 each and they are a nice big size too!
I've been looking for amber bottles for in my laboratory. I was thrilled to find these.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I'm going to cross post this in the Lab thread as well.
> Target has some cool amber jars in the first section as you walk in the store. $3 each and they are a nice big size too!
> I've been looking for amber bottles for in my laboratory. I was thrilled to find these.
> 
> ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone who ordered the cameo skeleton frames online and actually received them....did you get the set for $8.00 or just one frame. When looking online it looked like you would get both for 8 bucks but I noticed in store today they are 8 dollars each. I was just curious if some people got lucky by ordering them online.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in the throes of display setup, so I have not been reading as carefully as I do the rest of the year.  
Sorry. Didn't see your post.
I'm glad we were able to find them! Oh gosh. Now you made me want to go back and get the clear ones too! LOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I'm in the throes of display setup, so I have not been reading as carefully as I do the rest of the year.
> Sorry. Didn't see your post.
> I'm glad we were able to find them! Oh gosh. Now you made me want to go back and get the clear ones too! LOL


Oh no big deal, your picture is actually way better than mine. mine is taken on my dark cabinet and you can't see the jar very well, yours is so bright and pretty. Lets people see what we are talking about. I think they are perfect for a lab or a witch potion bottle. I'm kicking myself for focusing on the amber color, I was just so happy to find them that I neglected the poor clear ones. you can't beat the size. I still think I will get a few more of the amber to if I see more, I've given several of my amber bottles away in Reapers, I feel like I need some for me and some for "gifts"


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone who ordered the cameo skeleton frames online and actually received them....did you get the set for $8.00 or just one frame. When looking online it looked like you would get both for 8 bucks but I noticed in store today they are 8 dollars each. I was just curious if some people got lucky by ordering them online.


These along with the snake are what Target has a hold on my account for. They haven't shipped them to me yet. Hold has been there off and on, mostly on, since I placed the preorder. Haven't seen anything here about that but I assumed it was both online by the wording. Maybe that's why they haven't sent them. I do believe someone got them or saw them but I think it may have been in store.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Cloe said:


> These along with the snake are what Target has a hold on my account for. They haven't shipped them to me yet. Hold has been there off and on, mostly on, since I placed the preorder. Haven't seen anything here about that but I assumed it was both online by the wording. Maybe that's why they haven't sent them. I do believe someone got them or saw them but I think it may have been in store.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, I actually ordered them and got the email about needing to reply to keep the order active. I did reply that I wanted to keep the order...the cameos and the crow feet candle holders. Just a day or so ago I did cancel the cameo's however , just wasn't feelin them anymore. But now that i have seen them in the store, I liked them, especially since you can remove the cameo and just use the pretty frames for something else if needed. However they were 8 bucks each and i thought I was getting both when ordered online. Now I'm really curious to see if you get the set for just 8 bucks. keep us posted


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Glitterati said:


> Sorry, all of Halloween decor has taken over our spare bedroom . It's a good weight and is a good material. Doesn't look or feel cheap.


this is nice........thnx for posting


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to Target this morning, and they still have school supplies where the Halloween stuff goes. They have some of the dollar stuff at the front of the store only, but oh the pumpkin goodies! I got pumpkin oreos and pumpkin oatmeal and two kinds of pumpkin candies, and halloween themed storage bags. They also had all of the fall and halloween m&m's and two kinds of pumpkin cereal (sorry, can't remember which ones), also pumpkin coffee and cake mixes. Apparently only the sweets section is ready for Halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

21 year old wing man came in from college and we hit target HARD again....my poor husband, has me and the young one right on my heels....haha we found the cutest darn alien "sippy cup" for a toddler, i grabbed it and shes all about aliens and i told her you got to take this to parties, you wont spill your drink...lol... there were two cheerio pumpkin spice displays with one box left at each of them...(why is this not in the grocery stores?)..i also found some cinnamon chex mix....im going to make a sweet spicey salty pumpkin mix......keep on your targets if its not up yet, i dont know why they display lke only two or three items in most of the stock......we do not have the ouija board trays though, not yet anyway.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Target really needs to get the show on the road. I've been to five different stores over the past week or two, with only dollar spot purchases or special edition Pyrex bowls to show for it. I was so excited this afternoon, when one store actually had signs up pointing to the Halloween store. I nearly sprinted to the back of the store, only to find school supplies still everywhere. Grrr. It should not be this hard to buy a skellie snake!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

before, didnt like the copper plastic look of the clock so..........tweaked it my way....


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

My area is just the worst right now. Halloween sign hanging up from the ceiling, aisles of candy...almost NO decorations. Certainly no props, at any rate. How long is it gonna take for Halloween to arrive?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been in every Target in a 30 minute drive in every direction. I think that's 6 but I lost count. Everyone had nothing out but candy and the dollar section. I can't help but think as I am noticing the front shelves getting pretty ransacked do they not give a thought to the fact that if your stuff was out people would be buying it. They wouldn't have to scramble to shove their Christmas out across the isle if they didn't leave the stuff sitting in boxes in the back room while for a week now their shelves have been empty. I had a store clerk tell me a couple more weeks. Really? That's like putting Christmas decorations out in December.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were at ours this evening. It looked pretty much like last years set up. Aside from a couple new skeleton critters we saw nothing new.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

As of yesterday, ours had nothing out but candy. The BTS section was cleared out though so it looks like they'll be setting up soon. I want one of those wolf statues to make a tombstone.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Noticed they withdrew my $19 charge and actually took $8.00 and change out of my account. Checked online and they shipped the portrait(S). Can't wait to see if it's only 1. They also cancelled my order for the snake, Why I'm unsure. I did confirm in the email I still wanted it. I ordered in July and they couldn't at least pull store stock to fill those orders? Once again if anyone spots one in their store and is willing to ship please pm me.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Target...in the last few years seems to be one of the last major retailers to fully stock Halloween items...its seems like it gets later every year  I did go to Target today, and they all the Halloween shelving ready, but no items were out yet. They had the big spider mascot, and a very other signs up as well. I have a a flip phone-so no pictures sorry.  There was some back to school items(very little let), but I'm guessing that Halloween items should be starting to come out sometime next week-depending on the store.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Target is late to the party. Most other stores are fully stocked.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I went to Walgreens today that had all there Halloween stuff out-went to another one close by..and not a single thing. I know this is the Target thread...but it's crazy how different one store can be compared to another.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> before, didnt like the copper plastic look of the clock so..........tweaked it my way....
> View attachment 315530
> View attachment 315546


I love this!! I may have to do it to mine! What paint did you use?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> As of yesterday, ours had nothing out but candy. The BTS section was cleared out though so it looks like they'll be setting up soon. I want one of those wolf statues to make a tombstone.


That's how mine look too. At least the bts stuff is cleared out. As Cloe said my dollar sections look pretty pillaged as well.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Got Franken Berry, Boo Berry, and Count Chocula at my Target yesterday! They had a good chunk of decorations out, so fun to play with a couple of them! The clock is definitely cool. The TV is, too.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Has ANYONE seen this wooden tray in a Target? ONLY available in store, not sold online, not available in any store in most any zipcode I can think of across the US. Target is killing me. I try brickseek.com and it says it about 25% stocked and has said that for days and days. Was at 27% for a while. I'm starting to doubt that it exists.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

schatze said:


> Has ANYONE seen this wooden tray in a Target? ONLY available in store, not sold online, not available in any store in most any zipcode I can think of across the US. Target is killing me. I try brickseek.com and it says it about 25% stocked and has said that for days and days. Was at 27% for a while. I'm starting to doubt that it exists.
> View attachment 315986


I could be wrong but i think someone posted a picture of it. They purchased it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was in my local Target on Friday, nothing but the picked-over Dollar Spot for Halloween. Thankfully I had already gotten to that stuff days before! 

I called them this morning & was on hold for ages, but I asked if they had their Halloween set-up done and they said not yet. So, at least I haven't missed it. I want 2 of those claw candlestick holders sooooooooooo much! If I can manage to only get 1, I will be satisfied with that, but I really, really want 2. My birthday is this coming week & I'm hoping that lets me get lucky!

I agree with others who have said that Target is late to the party. With the way the Dollar Spot has been ransacked, you'd think they'd be eager to get the Halloween out in order to sell as much as they can!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Glitterati said:


> Sorry, all of Halloween decor has taken over our spare bedroom . It's a good weight and is a good material. Doesn't look or feel cheap.


Glitteratti, you found a tray! Which store was this, please?


----------



## ace2delta (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd love at least 2 of the zoomorphic candle holders. If anyone has access to them and wouldn't mind picking me up a couple and shipping them to me, I would gladly pay you for your time! (And to cover the cost of the items and shipping as well!)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone who ordered the cameo skeleton frames online and actually received them....did you get the set for $8.00 or just one frame. When looking online it looked like you would get both for 8 bucks but I noticed in store today they are 8 dollars each. I was just curious if some people got lucky by ordering them online.


I got my portrait today. Yes portrait LOL. I wish I would have screen shotted the item when I ordered. I notice it is listed as portrait now. Though it said nothing about randomly sending you one. I got the man. So now I get to play cat and mouse game for the female and the snake. I also did get 5 more hands. Luckily it was 2 sets and another left to go with the one they sent prior. Here is the one they sent.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Local Target had about 90% of Halloween out. Some ok stuff, but nothing super cool.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

Got my skeleton snake today, very pleased with it. I'll definitely snag more if they put them out. The skeleton fish and the alligator skull both caught my eye as well, I'm just not sure I want to pay that much for them.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally! Target put out the merchandise and already there were a few empty spots. I will post pictures in a few. The snake skellies were on the shelf and they are quite cool.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

There were still a few empty spots for more merchandise


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

The tray is nice and a pretty good size


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Barbie K said:


> The tray is nice and a pretty good size


I've been stalking my Target since Thursday hoping to snag that tray. I checked online today and it says it's not sold in my store. ?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I get a few small things here and there for decor, but I'm most excited about the Halloween-themed food items at Target! Just went on Sunday and they had a good amount out. KoolAid, cupcake/cookie mix, and those little sodas are first on my list the net time I go!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Barbie K said:


> The tray is nice and a pretty good size










What part of the country? There is nothing in all of Louisiana. I'm so annoyed I could spit.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I've been stalking my Target since Thursday hoping to snag that tray. I checked online today and it says it's not sold in my store. ��


You may want to keep checking. The Target site says its not available at my store either and there it was.


----------



## Krystalcore (Sep 22, 2015)

The booderscoth M&M's are like heaven!! 



disembodiedvoice said:


> I love the cute pumpkin container of candy. I've never had the pumpkin spice candy corn before...sounds...not good. Anyone who's tried it, how is it? never had the Booterscotch M & M's either.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305194
> ...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Barbie K said:


> You may want to keep checking. The Target site says its not available at my store either and there it was.


And don't forget to also check the store inventory checker if you have the DPCI#:

http://www.fyndly.com/target/tools/inventory/check.html


----------



## Stereo (Jun 18, 2014)

We purchase the Target version of the Halloween TV and it is awesome! Plus it is only $50 which is much less money than the Spirit version and is almost identical. It has legs which I like even better than the other version.

http://scene7.targetimg1.com/is/image/Target/50918532?wid=1024&hei=1024&qlt=70&fmt=pjpeg


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

The Target closest to where I work FINALLY started putting out some decorations, and the candy/baking aisles are probably 90% stocked. As far as decorations they had a bunch of the skeleton animals, a couple of the Terri Rantula tombstones, and some other assorted stuff, but the shelves were still mostly empty. I did find the cake mugs and bought a skull bottle stopper. Nothing else too interesting. They also had a really small assortment of costumes put out.

Also, they told me they were sold out of those mini candy buckets that I posted previously in the thread, even though fyndly claims they have 37. I struck out last week at another Target as well looking for more of those things. At $1 each I'm not surprised stores are sold out.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Stereo said:


> We purchase the Target version of the Halloween TV and it is awesome! Plus it is only $50 which is much less money than the Spirit version and is almost identical. It has legs which I like even better than the other version.
> 
> http://scene7.targetimg1.com/is/image/Target/50918532?wid=1024&hei=1024&qlt=70&fmt=pjpeg


I got this one too. Like the legs way better. It looks awesome in guest room.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Target had started stocking Halloween. Candy, costumes, party goods, were out and the rest was being put out. Not everything yet though. Here's some photos I took of things I found interesting or particularly nice quality.

We used the Chupa Chups suckers last year as an extra treat for anyone who took the time to participated in our Brain Transfer experiment. Went through almost 100 of these treats so the kids wanted them! Last year's container was a Frankenstein monster head. The suckers get displayed in small holes on the top lid making it easy to have the kids take one. I'll probably pick up this year's version. Nice covered bucket with lid and handle to keep and reuse. 9.99 for 80 suckers.










Also in the baking area I thought these were a nice kit:










From the prop section:

These crows had a head that turned sideways and cawed (background sound can also be heard). Eyes glow red. 









These are probably the bottle stoppers (and pourers) that Forhekset mentioned buying one of. I thought they were nice and were metal.









All the tombstones were pretty impressive as to quality. Clearly "copper" is the metallic color this year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> before, didnt like the copper plastic look of the clock so..........tweaked it my way....
> View attachment 315530
> View attachment 315546


Fantastic makeover, SQ

Glad to hear Target is getting their brick & mortar Halloween stock out on time this year!!! The past few years have been 3 weeks to go 'til Halloween before they've bothered in our town Fingers crossed. Target cancelled several of my July ordered items, while I was away...now hoping to snag the stuff in-store. Toes crossed too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This wolf bust was kind of interesting although I didn't think it looked totally wolf-like. When activated it has Blue LEDs that come on while you hear it howl. Also not sure I like the blue LEDs but that's a preference choice. I thought like many of the LED lamps that they are a very minimal pinpoint of light when not covered with some kind of a shade (eyeball). Nice variation though to go with the wolf statues.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These were magnetic eyeballs for refrigerators, metal bulletin boards etc. 









And this was the TV which was impressive and nicely done. Kind of a cheap lightweight plastic body I thought and fairly large for storing. You turn the knob and you hear and see static, a voice and then the face emerges. At the end the face can be heard retracting (motor sound but not bad). 50.00 so on the more expensive side. 


















There were no skeleton animals on display yet. As I was walking away from the area I saw a sales staff and asked when the rest of the halloween would be out as I was looking for the skeleton snake. She said "oh, the snake" and I knew she had seen it. She said how many do you want and I just asked for one which she retrieved from the back. She said they hoped to have the rest stocked by tomorrow and were in the process of still clearing another long shelf. They did have lighting out on the shelf too so I think the skeleton animals were kind of the last group to do out but have to check back through people's photos to see what else was missing. Overall I thought their selection this year was good and there were some nice quality items.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Your store was way more stocked than mine, GoS. And yeah those were the bottle stoppers I mentioned. My store only had one of the skull stoppers left. For $4 I thought they weren't bad, and that's an item I'll use year-round. It's hard to tell in pictures but for anyone who's curious, one of the stoppers has a heart on the top.

The Chupa Chups containers are cool but I think I like last year's Frankenstein model better. I should've bought one back then. I also saw a pretty nice ceramic matte black skull candy dish with a lid (missing the jaw, so it sits flat). I liked it, but I don't need another candy dish...or do I?


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This wolf bust was kind of interesting although I didn't think it looked totally wolf-like. When activated it has Blue LEDs that come on while you hear it howl. Also not sure I like the blue LEDs but that's a preference choice. I thought like many of the LED lamps that they are a very minimal pinpoint of light when not covered with some kind of a shade (eyeball). Nice variation though to go with the wolf statues.


Ooooh I think this would make a fabulous Anubis bust with some gold paint. Much more jackal than wolf!

ETA: I went and looked it up on the Target website (link here), and the chest hair definitely would need to be covered up with a headdress of some kind, but that would only enhance the Anubis effect really. I think I'm going to go for it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SepiaKeys said:


> Ooooh I think this would make a fabulous Anubis bust with some gold paint. Much more jackal than wolf!


I picked it up and wondered the same thing about repurposing it. I tapped it and it's a hard surface. Couldn't tell what it was made of and would have liked to have been able to see the back. It was anchored to the back of the packaging. Couldn't tell from tapping it if it was hollowed out or had a solid back or both. Also couldn't tell what kind of hanging attachment they provided. It did have some weight to it so not a cheap thin plastic. I thought of trying to get a side view shot of it but the packing was kind of in the way. Maybe if someone buys it they can post a few photos of it and answer those questions.

It just looks like such a strangely shaped head for a wolf to me. I have to go out that way later today and maybe I'll pick one up and let you know if I do. 


Doesn't look like I'll make it there today but I too went to the website and see that under the description it says it's ceramic with a glazed finish. I wish it was plastic. If I bought it it would be for my haunt set up outside for the ToTers and I always think about hanging things falling, breaking and possibly someone getting hurt. Not sure for me it would be worth the risk. Will be curious to hear your thoughts if you do get it.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

spirits board is showing up for my target @google express


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I got the terror tv. Video is on my YouTube channel. Type ZYGARDE gaming to YouTube and you should see a Freddy to profile picture


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> I got the terror tv. Video is on my YouTube channel. Type ZYGARDE gaming to YouTube and you should see a Freddy to profile picture



Out of curiosity, are you collecting money every time someone accesses your videos or do you get promo stuff from companies for reviews? I ask because your about references how to contact you for business inquires.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I was wondering if anyone knows if the wolf statue is heavy... as in too heavy to send from US to Canada.... I have a friend in the US keeping an eye out for him.... is it well done in quality?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nickthetoyguy said:
> 
> 
> > I got the terror tv. Video is on my YouTube channel. Type ZYGARDE gaming to YouTube and you should see a Freddy to profile picture
> ...


Unfortunately not maybe soon hough


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

My Target got the Crow foot candlesticks back in stock after I missed them twice. :-D I cleared the shelf, there were only three left.

They're much heavier than I was expecting, they feel like cast iron, but nothing on the tag says what material they are. I really like them overall, but I have to say, I hate the fake copper paint on the top, and intend to repaint them at some point, though I may not get around to it. It's not a deal breaker it's just _really_...shiny. I haven't decided whether to put black candles in them or bleeding candles.

I also picked up another crow foot bowl, only one on the shelf. I love these things, they're all glass and metal, and the bowl is fairly big. Not as big as I would normally use for a candy bowl, but they are perfect serving bowls.

I looked around for the chalkboard mice placecard set, but I couldn't find it. If anyone has bought them, any chance you could let me know how durable they are? I was going to use them on my buffet to label the food. If they're too lightweight they might just get knocked over and trampled underfoot, lol.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Dinobuzz said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the wolf statue is heavy... as in too heavy to send from US to Canada.... I have a friend in the US keeping an eye out for him.... is it well done in quality?


I remember these from last year, I seem to recall them being VERY heavy, like pick-up-with-two-hands heavy. It's the same collection as the heavy tombstones which are crazy heavy. I imagine it'd cost a fortune to ship anywhere


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

schatze said:


> View attachment 319633
> 
> What part of the country? There is nothing in all of Louisiana. I'm so annoyed I could spit.


I'm in South Florida and the Target site tells me there are none in my area but this store had 2 trays.


----------



## Goatfangs (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder if they'll have any scary latex creatures for me to adopt


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Didn't see the Ouija board tray, but they were working on setting the decorations up. They had about half the stuff out. I was planning on just getting the two cloches and Oujia tray, but needless to say, I found a few other things.


----------



## SpookyCatGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Well,this item I had to ask for cause it was still in the back.
And I was not gonna miss out on it again like last year.
So call your local Target they might have an item you want.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Target mailer with coupons*

Has anyone else who ordered from Target Online received a coupon flyer in the mail? I got one tonight and know it had to have come from my previous orders since It had my name on it and not my husbands, and he always pays for our purchases at checkout with his cc and I ordered my halloween items under my name with my cc. If not, watch your mail. Not hard to miss as it has the red dots and targets all over it and says "hey, VIP..."

The flyer actually has 2 coupons on it: one for $5 off storewide purchase of $15 or more (valid 9/15-10/1); and the other for $5 off purchase of $10 or more (valid 10/2-10/15). Some restrictions on both but both look fine for use with Halloween. Kind of like getting one of those free $5 gift cards from them for buying certain advertised items but better since you pick what you want to buy instead.


Speaking of ads and gift cards, check their store flier each week for those promo items to purchase that earn you a $5 gift card at checkout. I used four of them towards my snake purchases. Maximum I think is 5 $5 cards applied towards an order.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Last night and tonight, I picked up the claw foot bowls, two small, one large, and the mantle clock. The latter was put out today. So happy they almost have everything out now. We, like many of you, have to wait until the back-to- school merchandise begins to clear out. I live in the Pacific Northwest.

I just checked. Sadly, our store isn't going to receive the spirit board serving tray, nor will any stores in the region. Maybe they'll bring it back next year. I hope so!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Last night and tonight, I picked up the claw foot bowls, two small, one large, and the mantle clock. The latter was put out today. So happy they almost have everything out now. We, like many of you, have to wait until the back-to- school merchandise begins to clear out. I live in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> I just checked. Sadly, our store isn't going to receive the spirit board serving tray, nor will any stores in the region. Maybe they'll bring it back next year. I hope so!


We don't have anything out yet! Last year all the stores in my area waited until really late (early/mid October?) until they had their full displays up. I'm hoping we don't get a repeat of that. 

Are you able to order the spirit tray online?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our Target was finally setting up. Two associates were unpacking boxes and stocking shelves. I wandered down each aisle and found the wolf statues so got one of those. As I was standing there, they put out the pose and stays, the Chihuahuas, large bats and crows, all of which I wanted. My timing was perfect! The bat skellies were only $10. Spirit wanted over $20 for them. $40 for a P+S is a good deal. The wolf was 20 and the Chihuahua was 15. Crow was 6. Good prices all around.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

dustin2dust said:


> We don't have anything out yet! Last year all the stores in my area waited until really late (early/mid October?) until they had their full displays up. I'm hoping we don't get a repeat of that.
> 
> Are you able to order the spirit tray online?


Wow, and I thought our store was late. Hope you don't need to wait too much longer...

I just checked, and it appears that I can order the spirit board serving tray online, but then maybe not. I added it to my cart but it's been loading for the last 5 mintutes... 

Thanks for mentioning that option. Will edit this post if I'm successful. 

Edit: The website will not allow me to order it. Shipping is not available and the item is not available at my store...waah!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> Our Target was finally setting up. Two associates were unpacking boxes and stocking shelves. I wandered down each aisle and found the wolf statues so got one of those. As I was standing there, they put out the pose and stays, the Chihuahuas, large bats and crows, all of which I wanted. My timing was perfect! The bat skellies were only $10. Spirit wanted over $20 for them. $40 for a P+S is a good deal. The wolf was 20 and the Chihuahua was 15. Crow was 6. Good prices all around.


Just a heads-up, Home Depot has pose & stay skeletons with light-up eyes for $10 cheaper than Target.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Stopped by one of our 3 local Target's last night....was floored that they actually had Halloween out! Happy to have snagged the Chihuahua & lizard skelly's, both cancelled from my online orders, another cloche & skelly vampire bat, the framed Victorian male/female skeleton silhouettes, eyeball magnets..a few other small things. Considering the possessed tv, if they have one at our Super Target that's not already broken. I'm hoping for the Spirit Board Serving tray to be offered online again....nothing at the brick & mortars stores within 200 miles. I'm also diggin' that wolf statue, which the 1st Target stop did not have.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

jdubbya said:


> Our Target was finally setting up. Two associates were unpacking boxes and stocking shelves. I wandered down each aisle and found the wolf statues so got one of those. As I was standing there, they put out the pose and stays, the Chihuahuas, large bats and crows, all of which I wanted. My timing was perfect! The bat skellies were only $10. Spirit wanted over $20 for them. $40 for a P+S is a good deal. The wolf was 20 and the Chihuahua was 15. Crow was 6. Good prices all around.


Your bat looks perfect where it hangs! I love when a shopping day works out just like this. Love everything you got.
I still need to get me a large skeleton for my front porch.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Forhekset said:


> Just a heads-up, Home Depot has pose & stay skeletons with light-up eyes for $10 cheaper than Target.


I saw those. All P+S skellies are not created equal! The HD ones are flimsy and much thinner plastic. This one is the same as the heavy duty Crazy Bonez ones. Thick plastic and heavy joints that are much more durable. The HD ones are cheap and good for corpsing, etc. These are a better grade.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I called my Target today & they are starting to put things out, so maybe I'll head over later this afternoon or evening. I *want* those claw candleholders!! I also don't like the bronze color though, and will probably change them to some form of silver to go with more of my style. 

For those that have been in stores with Halloween stuff out already, are the claw candlestick holders in with all the other prop stuff or are they mixed into the food or housewares area?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> For those that have been in stores with Halloween stuff out already, are the claw candlestick holders in with all the other prop stuff or are they mixed into the food or housewares area?


In my store they were on a display with the mantle clock, radio, and television - (I had to ask for help finding them).


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Love that wolf!



jdubbya said:


>


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

You're lucky! My coupons say $5 off $25, and $5 off $10 for later, but the second coupon is restricted to "home essentials". Halloween decorations are essentials, aren't they?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The flyer actually has 2 coupons on it: one for $5 off storewide purchase of $15 or more (valid 9/15-10/1); and the other for $5 off purchase of $10 or more (valid 10/2-10/15). Some restrictions on both but both look fine for use with Halloween. Kind of like getting one of those free $5 gift cards from them for buying certain advertised items but better since you pick what you want to buy instead.
> 
> .


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Is the wolf really heavy? I so want him but not if it's going to be $$$$ to have him shipped!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> I saw those. All P+S skellies are not created equal! The HD ones are flimsy and much thinner plastic. This one is the same as the heavy duty Crazy Bonez ones. Thick plastic and heavy joints that are much more durable. The HD ones are cheap and good for corpsing, etc. These are a better grade.


This is good to know because I was thinking of getting one!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> I saw those. All P+S skellies are not created equal! The HD ones are flimsy and much thinner plastic. This one is the same as the heavy duty Crazy Bonez ones. Thick plastic and heavy joints that are much more durable. The HD ones are cheap and good for corpsing, etc. These are a better grade.


I figured you might have seen them already but I thought I'd mention it anyway. One of the complaints about them last year was that the head didn't swivel. Don't know if the Target skellies have moveable heads or not.

Sonja, the HD skeletons are honestly pretty nice. I'd check them out in person if you can. Depends on what kind of quality you're expecting for $30, though. For me, it suits its purpose. Also I'm a tightwad so $10 is $10.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Dinobuzz said:


> Is the wolf really heavy? I so want him but not if it's going to be $$$$ to have him shipped!


Not it's not terribly heavy, maybe 6-7 lbs ? (just guessing) but it's not like a heavy garden statue.



Forhekset said:


> I figured you might have seen them already but I thought I'd mention it anyway. One of the complaints about them last year was that the head didn't swivel. Don't know if the Target skellies have moveable heads or not.
> 
> Sonja, the HD skeletons are honestly pretty nice. I'd check them out in person if you can. Depends on what kind of quality you're expecting for $30, though. For me, it suits its purpose. Also I'm a tightwad so $10 is $10.
> 
> View attachment 321105


n/p and glad you did mention it. The Target heads do swivel, which is a feature I appreciate. The HD skels are a good bang for the buck though.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Dinobuzz said:


> Is the wolf really heavy? I so want him but not if it's going to be $$$$ to have him shipped!


I bought two last year on Nov 1, the ones for this year look the same just a bit darker, mine weighs 9 pounds, 4 oz exactly so don't know total weight with box and packaging materials


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I took a trip out to Target & I'm not sure if I got lucky or if the Target bottom line got lucky! Ha ha ha! 
I was really hoping to get the claw candlestick holders, a large cloche & the chameleon skelly. 

When we got there, no one was in the Halloween section but us, so my kiddos had a grand time pushing all the buttons. I was surprised to see how big that wolfhead piece is! It's pretty darn heavy & I think it would make an awesome Anubis statue! Doesn't much look like a wolf, really. 

I saw the claw candleholders right away and was so happy not only to find them, but they are much better in person than I expected too. I don't normally go in for "animal decor", so to speak, but I am kind of in love with these. So much so that I'm thinking about getting another set and leaving one pair out in my house all the time. I'll change the bronze to silver though. 

Also got the only large cloche on the shelf (although they had about 7 small cloches, although I got one of those via internet order). It's actually bigger than I thought it would be. Got the chameleon skelly & had to add his buddy, the frog. Then when I walked down the entertaining Halloween aisle, I really loved that pointing hand sign that others have gotten, so, yep, got that too. 

Found 2 pictures in the dollar spot section, and a super fun sound machine for $5 that we're all having a good time with - the sounds are really good, IMHO, and the sound level is also pretty good for a handheld little toy. 









Also in the section near the cloches were some hand & foot skeletons for $2 each. Hard to resist as well! 
Grabbed some of the flavored M&M's while I was there too since too many of you have been talking about them! I kind of hope I hate them! 
Last, 2 different napkin packs that are my kind of humor - "Witches be Crazy" & "Straight Outta Coffin". Ha ha ha!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks so much guys for letting me know about the wolf statue weight... I'm bummed now though, he'd probably cost a fortune to ship.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

The targets around me were right on track with last years timeline, getting Halloween set up around the 14th. I picked up the haunted house cloche yesterday and haunted tv today  if anyone is looking for the tv, I would suggest you head out early. From what I saw, looked like they are getting only 2 or 3 units per store.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I took a trip out to Target & I'm not sure if I got lucky or if the Target bottom line got lucky! Ha ha ha!
> I was really hoping to get the claw candlestick holders, a large cloche & the chameleon skelly.
> 
> When we got there, no one was in the Halloween section but us, so my kiddos had a grand time pushing all the buttons. I was surprised to see how big that wolfhead piece is! It's pretty darn heavy & I think it would make an awesome Anubis statue! Doesn't much look like a wolf, really.
> ...


Where did you find the small sound box at Target? I bought one last year at TJMaxx or Marshalls and love it. I think they had more than one type, but I only have one. I've had so much fun shopping at Target for Halloween this year. Nice haul!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

grandma lise said:


> Where did you find the small sound box at Target? I bought one last year at TJMaxx or Marshalls and love it. I think they had more than one type, but I only have one. I've had so much fun shopping at Target for Halloween this year. Nice haul!


Thanks! In my Target, there was an endcap at the backside of the Halloween entertaining aisle. It had Halloween DVDs on it (mostly kid ones), and at the bottom were some sacks of ToT items like stampers, kid notepads, etc. The sound machines were in one of the bins there, and I think they came in 3 or 4 colors even though the sounds are the same. My DH started playing with it tonight & actually said we should get another one before they sell out! LOL! So, thumbs up from all 4 of us in my family!

And dang, you all! The Boo-terscotch M&M's are fantastic! I might not tell anyone else I bought them and keep them all to myself, shhh! I probably would never have gotten them if comments here hadn't mentioned them, but now I'm probably going to have to buy a couple bags to get me through til next year! Luckily for the rest of them, I'm not so fond of the S'mores flavored ones, so they can all have those.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Target is getting consistently worse with their decorations and props. Typically you can find one or two gems but as a whole, Target STINKS!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Berserker said:


> Target is getting consistently worse with their decorations and props. Typically you can find one or two gems but as a whole, Target STINKS!


I disagree, their selection has been pretty good the last few years, and this year it's good as well. What Target DOES suck at is getting their decorations out in a timely fashion. Maybe it's because we've all been conditioned to start looking for Halloween merchandise in late July, but Target is really missing the boat here.

I saw those sound boxes too but couldn't figure out where the motion sensor was. I don't need one, but it seemed neat for $10 (?). At my Target they were on the last Halloween aisle next to the clearance summer stuff (charcoal, bbq tongs, that sort of thing).


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Got lucky at the Dollar Spot today and snagged 6 packages of the cauldron treat buckets. I got enough for all my guests at the wedding to go home with one if they want! Super excited. Also picked up a discounted spring themed tablecloth on clearance, but put it back to justify buying the bat skeleton for $10 bucks. I thought it was going to be the same size as the one sold at JoAnn's for the same price. Boy was I wrong! Could not pass it up and chance missing out on it!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I also got lucky at Target today (uh, I mean in the sense that I found Halloween merchandise). They restocked the mini candy buckets so I bought more of those, plus the guy who got them from the back for me brought out some white skull buckets (previously, I had only seen the green skull buckets).

Also picked up some cheap party favor type items to fill them with, along with candy - 60 ct packs of jack o' lantern and skull erasers, 15 ct glow sticks and 24 ct spider rings, all just $1 each. The glow sticks are about half the price I've seen them elsewhere. They're single color rather than multicolored, but for that price, who cares.

Target was still working on getting all of their merchandise out. I'd estimate it's not even 50% complete. They did have a few blow mold jack o' lanterns and quite a few lights put out for display. I also got to see the haunted television in person and was really impressed by the effect. I'm not going to buy it but it's pretty awesome. I also liked the animated Haunted Henry tombstone, but the motion sensor isn't very sensitive. You basically have to be standing right on top of the tombstone to activate it, so I passed.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

FYI for anyone with a Kroger near them, they sell very similar versions of a bunch of the small animal skeletons. They're a good bit cheaper, and if you have a Kroger card you can shave off even more.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Went to one of the local Target stores yesterday. Was pleasantly surprised by their selection again this year. Lots of cool items to pick from. Picked up a snake skeleton, 2 of the large hanging bat skeletons, 2 frog skeletons, a hanging ghoul (small sized), and the chihuahua skeleton dog. 

Saw the haunted tv prop. Thought it looked pretty cool in person, but neither one was fully functional.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

For those who like sound boxes, there's the $10 one, but we learned from Jenn&MattFromPA that there is a smaller one too: "there was an endcap at the backside of the Halloween entertaining aisle. It had Halloween DVDs on it (mostly kid ones), and at the bottom were some sacks of ToT items like stampers, kid notepads, etc. The sound machines were in one of the bins there, and I think they came in 3 or 4 colors even though the sounds are the same". If our Target has them, I'll take a picture of them. I got the smaller one last year, and it's really great for kids!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Is Target the only store carrying the Booterscotch M&Ms? I can't find them elsewhere, and I WANT them. Unfortunately, I am going to Target with the SO tomorrow, and since I need to lose 40 lbs, I really don't want to buy candy in front of him. (and I shouldn't be eating it either, but...it's butterscotch darn it!!)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> Is Target the only store carrying the Booterscotch M&Ms? I can't find them elsewhere, and I WANT them. Unfortunately, I am going to Target with the SO tomorrow, and since I need to lose 40 lbs, I really don't want to buy candy in front of him. (and I shouldn't be eating it either, but...it's butterscotch darn it!!)


Yup, it's a Target exclusive. I have to watch my sugar and carbs so stuff like M&Ms (and most candy) is pretty much off limits for me, but I did buy a bag for my boss and I tried ONE of them, just to see what they taste like. They're pretty damn good.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the sound box is so cool i have it set up to go off at my front door like an alarm,,,,,,,,,,,,going to get my daughter two for her college apt for a real alarm...


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Wow, and I thought our store was late. Hope you don't need to wait too much longer...
> 
> I just checked, and it appears that I can order the spirit board serving tray online, but then maybe not. I added it to my cart but it's been loading for the last 5 mintutes...
> 
> ...


I went to a Target that is a 45 minute drive away yesterday because it was the only one on the site that listed in stock several items I'm interested in. I got there and they had candy and some costumes out, but that was it. I asked some employees if they could find specific items in the back for me and they said it was too disorganized with everything on large palates and no way to figure out what box was on which one.  Ended up going home and ordering most of the stuff online. I'm on the hunt for that spirit serving tray too and will have to stalk some closer stores to see what they end up with. All the stores closer to me still have back to school stuff out, but they are working on clearing it, so there is some hope. So jealous of all of you who's Target's are on the ball with putting out Halloween merch!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up the Trick or Treat pillow for a member here. I am unsure if my messages aren't being received or if you may have found it after our initial communication. The machine at the PO asked for a street name and zip to give a shipping quote. If I don't hear from you I'm assuming you found one and will probably return it this weekend or the beginning of the week depending on when I get back there.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So far I've picked up the words, "EEK" and "BOO", the numbers "31", and the bat silhouette from the Dollar Spot section. Are there any other words or silhouettes that I'm missing?


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

My Target FINALLY got stuff out but the items I saw online are not being sold at my store location. Booooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Mugs and Pyrex bowls.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally found hands! The other 4 Targets I went to had the loose bones (2$) and mid sized skulls (2$) and stupidly tiny feet (2$ WHY!?! They are SO SMALL!) but I finally found the loose skeleton hands and they have right AND left! They aren't stupidly tiny! I bought 3 pair but I think I need a few more sets for future projects.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in Target this a.m. and saw those tiny tiny skeleton feet! This store had the loose bones too. Supposedly this morning they had 2 snakes in stock but when I got there around 9 something they were no where to be found. The clerks were on the floor stocking halloween and aside from the snakes it looked like all the skeleton animals were out of the shelf. Saw the black snake hourglass, it was tempting but being glass I passed. Very nice though. Oh I did want to mention that in the Dollar Section they had nice sized clear and brown glass bottles with cork plugs that I thought would be nice on a mad scientist table. Those were $3 each though or I would have bought more than I did.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw the black snake hourglass, it was tempting but being glass I passed. Very nice though.


I was just at Target, got the snake hourglass. It's a lot bigger, heavier and nicer than I expected. Here it is with my Pottery Barn ball & claw for size comparison:


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I happened to be order checking one day last week and their site allowed me to order a snake, I ordered 2 of the cameo portraits to make sure I got the female to go with my lonely male, 2 of the zoomorphic candle holders and the small cloche. With my past history of waiting and waiting, cancelled orders etc. I was figuring most if not all of it would never arrive. My daughter went to a Target today a bit from me and brought me home 2 snakes, the female portrait, the candle holders, 2 of the stacked pumpkins, and the clock. Only the large cloche was there and I picked that up prior. The clock wasn't on my want list but she really liked it and since I was paying it now belongs to me LOL. Out of curiosity I went and checked my order status thinking maybe I could just cancel all those things but shockingly it all has been shipped out and scheduled for Tuesday delivery. Guess I'll be returning there yet another time. I'll be happy to stay away from there and Walgreens for quite awhile!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I tweeted to AskTarget about the fact that they have the Ouija board serving tray unavailable for order online, and there isn't one in stores in the entire Houston/SE Texas area... and they told me to keep checking so there's hope for me (and anyone else looking and not able to find).


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I tweeted to AskTarget about the fact that they have the Ouija board serving tray unavailable for order online, and there isn't one in stores in the entire Houston/SE Texas area... and they told me to keep checking so there's hope for me (and anyone else looking and not able to find).


I visited a target that was pretty recently set up (looked to be within 1-2 days) and they had ONE, just ONE of these ouija trays.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My wife picked up a few décor items in the "dollar spot". The pillows were a steal at $5 a piece I thought. And she loved the wide mouthed candy dishes.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I got the skeleton snake and 2 skeleton hands today. I haven't done anything with the snake yet? For those that have him, what do you think?

I just realized that I got 2 left skeleton hands lol. I'll go back this week and find a right one.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Getting frustrated with my Target. Went in today and the shelves were so bare. Mostly just costumes and over priced candy. I have another target about 15 minutes away, and they are on the ball right now so I'm not sure why my close one is so far behind


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone actually buy the tv? I have read so many people say the one they saw was broken, and 2 of the 3 I saw this weekend didn't do the face portion of the animation. I almost bought the 3rd, but was concerned that it is obviously not hardy. For $50 I want it to last a while.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This past Thursday I was in another state with a friend, and we stopped into a Target near where we were. They didn't really have much of anything different, although they did NOT have the $5 sound machine/toy that I wanted to buy. They did have a couple of things in the Dollar Spot that I hadn't seen yet though, and I picked up a great $3 wooden, spiderweb cake stand. It comes flat in the box & you have to screw it together. Then I got these little packs of putty in the ghost & black cat shapes for $1 each, and back in the Halloween section I saw this pumpkin tic-tac-toe game for $5 that I know my kids will have fun with. 

















For $3.00 the cake stand really can't be beat!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Halloweena said:


> I visited a target that was pretty recently set up (looked to be within 1-2 days) and they had ONE, just ONE of these ouija trays.




I finally had a friend get one in the Chicago suburbs. They only got a couple in some stores there. One Target said they would hold it, had nothing for her when she showed up. Another came through. It arrives tomorrow!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> Anyone actually buy the tv? I have read so many people say the one they saw was broken, and 2 of the 3 I saw this weekend didn't do the face portion of the animation. I almost bought the 3rd, but was concerned that it is obviously not hardy. For $50 I want it to last a while.


I bought the TV, but not in the store. I ordered mine online. So far very happy with it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

The one on display at my Target this weekend was also not working - sounds and light but no face animation. Interesting.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Creepcakes said:


> The one on display at my Target this weekend was also not working - sounds and light but no face animation. Interesting.


It could be that the batteries are running low after many presses of the demo button. The batteries might be able to power the light and sound but not the motor/servo. I've gotten some props at a discount because they weren't operating properly, and found that they worked after receiving fresh batteries. It's a gamble, but sometimes it pays off.


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

The target near me harriman NY is still pilutting things out. There were tons of boxes they hadn't opened on the floor. Plenty of TVs and radios. I found the eye doorbell even tho the store listed 0 In store available! I got the bush shaker roflol. My grandson loves it! I also got the chameleon skeleton for a friend spider cake plate, candelabra, finger bubbles tons of slime, kids Halloween cutlery and plates among the dollar spot 
Oh and a door mat that says pick your poison for$12 very well made

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> Anyone actually buy the tv? I have read so many people say the one they saw was broken, and 2 of the 3 I saw this weekend didn't do the face portion of the animation. I almost bought the 3rd, but was concerned that it is obviously not hardy. For $50 I want it to last a while.


Hmm... When I finally found the TV in store, of two units one was also not working. Obviously I took home the one that was  With that said I've had no problems with it and we've activated it several times. 

Sounds like it might be a defect since it's somewhat of a widespread issue.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think Kemp Sparky is right. Often the problem is run down batteries. I've been known to bring a phillips screwdriver and batteries to the store with me. 

Stopped by Target today and I think they have everything out now. I'm in love with the 4 foot Philips Halloween LED Black Willow Tree (but not enough to exchange for it with all the other cool stuff I've gotten so far). The store display was wider and shorter than the tree in this picture, and the orange lights were brighter. 









I'd love to see it on my coffee table with my Halloween displays under and around it.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Raided my local Target tonight. It looked like one of you beat me to store, lol. I snatched up their giant spider for my house display. They had two left but one was missing an eye. Also grabbed some smaller versions of the spider. I also got the resin tombstones they're selling. My boyfriend has been saying he can make one just like it, we just gotta save our pop cans. I really like the tombstone but it says on it that it's indoor only? It feels really study so I'm gonna press my luck and put it outside.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Raided my local Target tonight. It looked like one of you beat me to store, lol. I snatched up their giant spider for my house display. They had two left but one was missing an eye. Also grabbed some smaller versions of the spider. I also got the resin tombstones they're selling. My boyfriend has been saying he can make one just like it, we just gotta save our pop cans. I really like the tombstone but it says on it that it's indoor only? It feels really study so I'm gonna press my luck and put it outside.


I've got 5 or 6 resin tombstones from Target and put them outside every year, they hold up just fine. Not sure why they'd be marked as indoor only.

I went to Target yesterday and they're STILL not done putting out all the Halloween merch, although they had a space cleared out for Christmas, and were already putting up Christmas lights. Anyway, I bought the stacked jack o' lantern trio and this light-up bat made by Philips. It's a new item apparently and cost 20 bucks. They also make a skull that lights up green. Wish they made an orange jack o' lantern in the same style.









http://www.target.com/p/philips-halloween-3d-backlit-string-lights-assorted-styles/-/A-50856344
*
ALSO: today only, in stores only, Target is offering 40% off kids' Halloween costumes and select Halloween candy via the Cartwheel app.*


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Just found out these dollar spot jack o lanterns fit perfectly on a sconce. I popped the light out (I will eventually get a battery operated tealight that doesn't flash crazy colors).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Still waiting for my last and final ordered snake skeleton to ship that has been on backorder for sometime. The info on my order tracking page indicates it's still within the delivery window of 9/26 Monday. I did go to my local store and picked up another snake when they were first putting halloween out on the shelves just to be safe. Am curious what will happen with this last one and then want to go back and double-check what they charged me since my original order was split into several shipments and charged each time.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> I've got 5 or 6 resin tombstones from Target and put them outside every year, they hold up just fine. Not sure why they'd be marked as indoor only.
> 
> I went to Target yesterday and they're STILL not done putting out all the Halloween merch, although they had a space cleared out for Christmas, and were already putting up Christmas lights. Anyway, I bought the stacked jack o' lantern trio and this light-up bat made by Philips. It's a new item apparently and cost 20 bucks. They also make a skull that lights up green. Wish they made an orange jack o' lantern in the same style.
> 
> ...


How do you stand them up outside? We get a lot of wind. I use pvc and rebar stakes on my foam ones.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I took advantage of the 40% off candy today and got about 7 bags. I just hope they make it to Halloween 
I will have to hide them 
I can hear them calling me


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Well, my hunt for the trick or treat pillows is on again. My twin nieces came over to visit and fell in love, so I gave it to them. I want the love of halloween to be strong with them lol.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

WickedChick, our store received more of the TOT pillows so there's hope.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> How do you stand them up outside? We get a lot of wind. I use pvc and rebar stakes on my foam ones.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I do the same thing, PVC pipe straps glued to the back of the tombstones with construction adhesive, then I put bamboo stakes through them and into the ground. 

WickedChick, I just saw a couple of those trick or treat pillows the other day. If you don't find more let me know and I'll try to grab one for you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just on the Target website and they appear to be having some type of sale on halloween. Everything I looked at had the special red Home10 text with it. Basically you can can save an extra 10% off with Code HOME10 at checkout on marked products. Expires 9/24 (Saturday) @ 11:59 pm PT.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

A Little Odd said:


> How do you stand them up outside? We get a lot of wind. I use pvc and rebar stakes on my foam ones.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


The resin tombstones are pretty heavy compared to the Styrofoam tombstones. They have pretty thick bases and probably weigh about 15 lbs. I think unless we were to get super heavy winds they would be fine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hahaha. Figured as much from them. Just checked my Target order for the backordered snake (from 7/20), which was to have shipped by tomorrow, and saw the alert on my order status page that I needed to immediately approve the new rescheduled date or my order for it would be cancelled. Heck no, Target! Still want that snake! Hit approved, and now the delivery date is Mon. 10/10 to Wed. 10/26. Think I'll get it on this third go round? BTW I checked my email and I did get an early Saturday a.m. email from them telling me of the new dates and telling me to approve the change on the status page or it would be cancelled. 

There's been a shakeup at Target this past week. In the news Friday was that their chief digital officer, who was previously president of target.com, has left the company "effective immediately"; and their chief marketing officer, left last month. Wonder if anyone there knows the problems with their shipping.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

i picked up the Haunted Doorbell for $10
https://youtu.be/AmopWg79We4


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I picked up Haunted Henry Tombstone for $25.
https://youtu.be/Cd0aHFQGYoo


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

slaz said:


> I picked up Haunted Henry Tombstone for $25.
> https://youtu.be/Cd0aHFQGYoo
> 
> View attachment 338897


I love the look of it, but what does it say? In other words, how corny?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I love the look of it, but what does it say? In other words, how corny?


It's humorous, not really scary. IIRC he says stuff like "Hey! You're standing on my grave" and "Watch out, you'll be down here one of these days". 

I mentioned this a few pages back, but his motion sensor is not very sensitive whatsoever. You have to basically be standing on top of the tombstone to set it off. I passed on it despite the talking effect being very cool. Target carried a similar tombstone last year but he lit up red instead of blue, and I don't think the face moved when he talked. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, thanks for the info. Will have to check that one out at my local Target store.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, and the tombstone also has an "on" setting...so he just talks over and over with very little to no pause in between phrases.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Double post, sorry


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hiii target is having a sale buy $30 get $5 off or buy $60 get $10 off. I bought the beverage dispenser online & picked up at store! All I can say about it is... I'm in love :heart::jack_o_lantern:


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> It's humorous, not really scary. IIRC he says stuff like "Hey! You're standing on my grave" and "Watch out, you'll be down here one of these days".
> 
> I mentioned this a few pages back, but his motion sensor is not very sensitive whatsoever. You have to basically be standing on top of the tombstone to set it off. I passed on it despite the talking effect being very cool. Target carried a similar tombstone last year but he lit up red instead of blue, and I don't think the face moved when he talked. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


Ghoulish Grandad from last year has red eyes and a moving face. I'll be putting my Haunted Henry at other end of cemetary so they don't compete with each other too much

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> Ghoulish Grandad from last year has red eyes and a moving face. I'll be putting my Haunted Henry at other end of cemetary so they don't compete with each other too much
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


That's right, he was called Ghoulish Granddad last year. I didn't think his face moved. Was he motion-activated as well?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> That's right, he was called Ghoulish Granddad last year. I didn't think his face moved. Was he motion-activated as well?


Yes, but the sensor is just as terrible as Henry's

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Heads up everybody, Target is offering 25% off of ALL Halloween decor through 10/2. Don't know if it's online only or not. I just bought the haunted TV. Hope I get a working one!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this Boo! sign yesterday & it's pretty awesome in person. I plugged it in & it flashed then it fizzled & went off & I thought "oh crap the extension cord crapped out" (I've got a couple hinky cords for indoors only & thought I got one of them for the sign) then BOOM! it was bright again. I didn't realize it was just doing its job by appearing to go out!!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I saw the Boo sign in action at the store. Cool item.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's an Instagram vid of it in the store. It's really cool in a dark room.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoiGxGDMgp/


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Just got this Boo! sign yesterday & it's pretty awesome in person. I plugged it in & it flashed then it fizzled & went off & I thought "oh crap the extension cord crapped out" (I've got a couple hinky cords for indoors only & thought I got one of them for the sign) then BOOM! it was bright again. I didn't realize it was just doing its job by appearing to go out!!


I was so tempted to get this during the sale but I have already spent too much this year (even though I said I would not buy more this year, HA!)
The sign is really cool, enjoy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped to pick up some Chupa Chups (flavored lollipops) before they were sold out for halloween. This year the display container is shaped like a wacky zombie head and this year's selection includes the Cremosa Ice Cream flavors. I like to give a pop out as an extra treat for when kids get involved and play along with our haunt theme and last year 1/2 or about 100 did. Always looking for something other than chocolate to hand out.

With about 2 weeks left until halloween I was surprised to see my store so well stocked. Noticed they did not have the skeleton snake in stock (and still waiting for my last snake ordered online to arrive if it ever does) but I saw the cloches, the drink dispenser, the tv, the boo sign, lots of skellie animals, all the tombstones and the wolf statue, tons of costumes and lots of candy and baking goods. Kind of wonder if they're going to get stuck with stuff. I know I shopped early in general and am pretty much done shopping. Although I didn't go in for anything but the lollipops, I found 2 pairs of the skeleton hands (both the left and right hands) so picked those up too.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped to pick up some Chupa Chups (flavored lollipops) before they were sold out for halloween. This year the display container is shaped like a wacky zombie head and this year's selection is of the Cremosa Ice Cream flavors.


I saw those and liked the heads but have no idea what that is inside them. Must be a regional thing. What are they?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> I saw those and liked the heads but have no idea what that is inside them. Must be a regional thing. What are they?


My answer would be really yummy flavored lollipops. I like them way better than Dum Dums which we use to get as kids. 80 count in this year's Target container. Flavors this year include: orange, strawberry, watermellon, cola, ice cream strawberry & cream. I really like the strawberry & cream version. Chupa Chups change up flavors every so often. They are a Spanish confectionery company and their lollipops are sold all over the world. 

They sell in Target for 9.99 in the halloween monster head pail. Must be on sale right now because they were 8.99, so just over 11 cents a pop. Last year I bought the Frankenstein head pail and the count was 100 but don't think it included the ice cream versions. I liked last year's pail better as Frankie's head also doubled as a display for the pops with holes to insert the pops in. Not the case this year. Kind of wish the zombie guy had a head with his brains showing and display holes. He comes I think in 3 colors, a tan, purple and I think either green or blue (which my store had already sold out of). Not listed in Target's halloween candy so you kind of have to know it's put there. The pails are nice to keep.

Here's one of the many country website's you can find online and gives you a good ide of what flavors are out there. https://buychupachups.us/Home


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! I liked the heads but was afraid to buy them without knowing what Chupa Chups were. I'd hate to have a couple of pails of gross candy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Totally understand. I only bought them after looking at their halloween containers over the years and decided to finally try them LOL. Was surprised when I did some online research after that how popular they were. Despite being around since the 1950s had never heard of them. You kind of have to look for them on the shelf but they are sold in a number of places. When hubby was buying halloween candy at Costplus World Market they had sold out of the chocolate-banana and chocolate-cherry pops which I really want to try. http://www.worldmarket.com/product/chupa+chups+choco-banana+and+choco-cherry+lollipop+bag.do

And I thought these Chupa Chups Rudolph Reindeer and Abominal Snowman pop covers were really cute: http://www.worldmarket.com/product/rudolph-pop-up-lollipop-holder.do

Not sure if Target carries the pops year round in the candy section.

Update: while picking up zip-lock type sandwich baggies at Dollar Tree for making our goodie bags, discovered that Dollar Tree this year has bags of the Chupa Chups Cremosa ice cream flavored pops. Chocolate/vanilla and Strawberry/vanilla flavors. 19 ct. so just slightly more than .05 per pop. When you buy the container it's costing you double that, but the containers are kind of keepers .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I'm done ordering from Target online period. Went to check on the 10/10-10/26 status of the backordered snake and after entering my order number and email address, it refreshed the screen with just my order number on the original form as if my order had totally disappeared from the system. Ended up calling their online customer service to find out where my order went (and they still owe me a snake or credit for one). After speaking with an agent and then a supervisor I got the feeling they've moved their customer service to the caribbean somewhere because of the accents. Agent's accent was very heavy and after explaining what happened when I tried checking on my order and how the order had disappeared, she just said "ok I'm listening". Asked her what she could do about it and got no response. Then asked for a manager. 

After a minute or so was connected to a lady with similar accent but easier to understand and she looked up my order and said she couldn't find any snakes in any of the stores and did I want to wait for one or get a credit?!? Asked if they were expecting any more halloween stock and she said no, so I took the credit. If they know they aren't getting more stock, don't understand why people weren't just notified of this and given a credit instead of stretching it out. She said the credit it would take 3-5 days to appear on my card. Oh and the credit was showing up for 9.97 not $10 so I asked her why. She asked if I had used any discount special, which I had and said so, but said I shouldn't be penalized because Target couldn't fulfill the order and it had to be cancelled. She was understanding and said she was giving me an extra $5 and apologized for the delay and having to cancel. 

I know a number of people have had problems getting their orders fulfilled this year or had damaged merchandise when it arrived, but if you are still waiting for a halloween item on backorder, I seriously think you're better off cutting your losses and getting a refund if you haven't already.


Update: Well it took 6 emails from Target to cancel my remaining order for the last backordered snake, issue 2 very weird refund calculations of which I'm still not sure what those are about or understand but assume it's for their purposes, issue me a Target egift card for 1.08? with bar code I guess to redeem, send me a notice that something (the 1.08) was on it's way to me, and then a final email summarizing that they credited my Visa for 8.89 and gave me an egift card for 1.08 for a total refund on my order of 9.97. So no $5 gift card apparently and instead a 1.08 egift card that I'll have to use at Target and didn't get the full $10 back either. So done shopping there online. Not worth my time or hassle if you need to return or in this case cancel an order that was never going to arrive.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh BTW did you see that Target announced today that they pulled all their scary clown masks?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh BTW did you see that Target announced today that they pulled all their scary clown masks?


Was just coming here to post this.

I know there's zero clown masks on their online store, & honestly, when I was there a couple of weeks ago, there's really not many masks there any way & never really have been. 

Usually at this point in time Target is trying to move on to Christmas. They already have lights out at mine (which is fine IMHO) & this week & next they'll be paring down Halloween to one or 2 aisles anyway. They'll keep the 80 aisles of candy, but the rest of the stuff will start being moved around for Christmas. 

I think even if you wanted a clown mask Target wasn't gonna come through big time anyway. They haven't had any good masks in stores in years IMHO.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think I'm done ordering from Target online period. Went to check on the 10/10-10/26 status of the backordered snake and after entering my order number and email address, it refreshed the screen with just my order number on the original form as if my order had totally disappeared from the system. Ended up calling their online customer service to find out where my order went (and they still owe me a snake or credit for one). After speaking with an agent and then a supervisor I got the feeling they've moved their customer service to the caribbean somewhere because of the accents. Agent's accent was very heavy and after explaining what happened when I tried checking on my order and how the order had disappeared, she just said "ok I'm listening". Asked her what she could do about it and got no response. Then asked for a manager.
> 
> After a minute or so was connected to a lady with similar accent but easier to understand and she looked up my order and said she couldn't find any snakes in any of the stores and did I want to wait for one or get a credit?!? Asked if they were expecting any more halloween stock and she said no, so I took the credit. If they know they aren't getting more stock, don't understand why people weren't just notified of this and given a credit instead of stretching it out. She said the credit it would take 3-5 days to appear on my card. Oh and the credit was showing up for 9.97 not $10 so I asked her why. She asked if I had used any discount special, which I had and said so, but said I shouldn't be penalized because Target couldn't fulfill the order and it had to be cancelled. She was understanding and said she was giving me an extra $5 and apologized for the delay and having to cancel.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about all your troubles. My store restocked and I bought a few of them, just because they are so cool. No idea what I'm going to do with them though. Do you want me to send you one?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's so nice of you Screaming Demons but I'm okay. A few weeks ago I picked up one snake when my local store had them in stock thinking I'd never see one from Target Online after backordered for so long so I do have the 5 I planned on. Almost didn't pick it up then but now glad I did. I always like an odd number of things when arranging stuff. I was thinking I'd use them in a western scene (along with my horse, vulture, steer skull--all kind of working together nicely) and/or taking a skeleton and wrapping him in snakes for some other theme.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Target's overseas customer service is a nightmare. I had an issue with canceling an order a couple years ago, ended up with double the order and couldn't get anything resolved until I insisted on being transferred to a higher manager who was in the states. He apologized and sorted it all out. I love Target, but cutting down on quality customer service is a really poor choice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Would you believe I got an email today from Target letting me know that the last skeleton snake I was waiting for on back order was again delayed in shipping (3rd time I think), and if I wanted to wait for it still I needed to respond to the email or it would be cancelled. Now I bailed on it what last week or so and already got a credit. Does Target really think that they are _ever_ going to deliver this item to anyone in the near future?! Serious problems over there in online. I just laughed when I saw this email.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

So jealous, we have nowhere with such a large varied range of goods.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Would you believe I got an email today from Target letting me know that the last skeleton snake I was waiting for on back order was again delayed in shipping (3rd time I think), and if I wanted to wait for it still I needed to respond to the email or it would be cancelled. Now I bailed on it what last week or so and already got a credit. Does Target really think that they are _ever_ going to deliver this item to anyone in the near future?! Serious problems over there in online. I just laughed when I saw this email.


Maybe if you keep saying you want it you'll be the first delivery for next Halloween haha!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

The Target stores in my area are loaded with merchandise. It seems as though they either waited too long to put it all out or they over ordered. When they first started putting stuff out there were plenty of empty shelves and spaces in between items. Now, they are packed. Guess it will make for a good after holiday sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Barbie K said:


> The Target stores in my area are loaded with merchandise. It seems as though they either waited too long to put it all out or they over ordered. When they first started putting stuff out there were plenty of empty shelves and spaces in between items. Now, they are packed. Guess it will make for a good after holiday sale.


Maybe your stores in your area are different but here at midnight on Halloween night they have their carts out pulling stuff off shelves to move to the back room and pack. Last year when I went there Nov 1 it was a rush between customers and staff to see who could put things in their carts first. Same here after Christmas. Target donates a lot of stuff to places like Goodwill and takes the tax deduction for it. Must be more attractive from the business end than what profit they get from sales after a discount. Read an article a while back about this trend. One time I stopped in at my locl Goodwill and saw literally shelf rows of those Target plushies they came out with. Always see Target stuff on the shelves at GW.

I will add that a smart shopping tip would be to go to your local Target after the ToTers have left and see what stuff is left on the shelf and whether worth a trip back on Nov. 1.


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

Just did my post Halloween clearance hunt. My Target had pushed Halloween into a small crowded corner next to rows and rows of Christmas Trees and ceramic reindeer. There wasn't much left, but to my infinite surprise they had three haunted clocks and two haunted TVs left. None of the try me buttons worked on them, and I suspect that's why no one was buying. I picked up one of each (TV $25, Clock $12.50), changed the batteries, and unsurprisingly, they both work perfectly. 

I wanted a snake hourglass, and I saw a lady walking around holding onto one like her life _depended_ on having a snake hourglass, but I couldn't find any others. It must've been the last one. 

The only skeletons they had left were fish skeletons. There were no tombstones left.

On non-Target-related clearance, I also got some mouse skeletons for $1/ea and a cast iron skull bottle opener for $3 at Grandin Road; and a Jabba the Hutt greeter from WalMart for $9. Jabba's not really for Halloween...he's for sitting on the couch all year 'round. lol


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I hit up Target on the 31st, and like Kemp Sparky said, they had all the Halloween stuff crammed into one area right next to where the Christmas trees are usually set up. The store I went to hardly had anything of note, although they did have a bunch of those snake hourglasses and one of the skull hourglasses, and a couple of tombstones. Most of what was left was smaller items and all those decorative pumpkins that come in polka dot and striped varieties. Those weren't real big sellers, I take it.


----------

